# Systmes > Apple > [iOS 4.x] Apple censure une nouvelle application de son AppStore [News]

## Gordon Fowler

*Mise  jour du 28.11.2010 par Katleen
Apple censure une nouvelle application de son AppStore, il s'agit d'un magazine consacr  son concurrent Android*

C'est une brve, mais qui fait dj couler beaucoup d'encre dans le milieu de l'informatique. Apple vient  nouveau de mettre son costume de grand mchant loup, pour censurer une nouvelle application de sa boutique en ligne. Il n'est pas question de pornographie cette fois, mais plutt de "concurrent" indsirable.

L'AppStore vient en effet de rejeter un logiciel de la maison d'dition danoise Mediaprovider, au titre qu'il s'agit d'un magazine consacr  Android, le systme d'exploitation mobile de Google qui est en train de connatre une croissance vertigineuse, qui n'est pas sans inquiter les intrts de l'iPhone.

Pourtant, l'application (payante), ne caracolait pas en tte des ventes. Il ne s'agissait donc pas d'une grande menace.

L'diteur rapporte sa conversation particulirement intense avec un responsable d'Apple, auquel il aurait demand : Alors, quel est le problme?. 

On lui aurait simplement rpondu :  
Vous savez votre magazine... Cest que cest  propos dAndroid. nous ne pouvons pas avoir a sur notre App Store.

Une justification claire et prcise... N'est-ce pas ?

Source : Mediaprovider

 ::fleche::  Apple a-t-il eu raison de bannir cette application ?

*Mise  jour du 14.10.2010 par Katleen
Aprs le contenu de l'AppStore, Apple veut censurer les SMS de ses utilisateurs, la firme a dpos un brevet contre les "sextos"*

Apple vient de se voir attribu le droit de disposer d'un brevet qui avait t dpos en 2008, et cela risque de faire du bruit : Text-based communication control for personal communication device (Contrle de la communication par SMS pour les appareils personnels de communication).

Aprs la chasse farouche  la pornographie sur l'AppStore, la firme s'apprte en effet  censurer...les communications prives de ses clients !

Sous couvert de protger les enfants de la rception "intentionnelle ou non" de textos contenant un vocabulaire "inappropri", le systme de filtrage en question pourra empcher l'change de SMS coquins (pour ne pas dire obscnes).

Cette solution sera paramtrable par les parents, elle pourra simplement censurer les mots interdits ou "cochons", ou bien forcer l'utilisateur du mobile  rcrire son texto dans une parfaite grammaire, avec un orthographe impeccable (deux choses si rares pour la gnration des "bjr" et "2m1"). 

Les messages viss par Apple sont ceux qu'on appelle les "sextos" et que 30% des adolescents amricains s'changeraient.

Source : Le brevet 7814163

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que la solution d'Apple sera efficace ?

 ::fleche::  Ce brevet d'Apple est-il lgitime et utile, ou trouvez-vous au contraire qu'il s'agisse d'une atteinte  la vie prive ?

*Mise  jour du 20.04.2010 par Katleen*
*"Ceux qui veulent du porno peuvent acheter un tlphone Android", rpond Steve Jobs  un consommateur mcontent*

Marki Fiore est devenu doublement clbre il y a peu. D'abord, il est le premier web journaliste (il publie uniquement en ligne) a avoir reu le prix Pulitzer. Et puis, son application comportant des "satires de personnages publics" a t rejete de l'AppStore.

Cette nouvelle censure de la part de la firme  la pomme a cre une nouvelle polmique, aussi norme qu'inattendue, tant et si bien que sous les pressions du peuple Apple a dcid d'intgrer cette application dans sa boutique, et a donc demand  son autour de la lui soumettre  nouveau.

Mais l'histoire ne s'arrte pas l. Passablement agac par tout ce battage mdiatique, et surtout par la remise en cause de ses principes, Steve Jobs a envoy quelques e-mails de rponse assez serrs  des utilisateurs mcontents qui lui avaient crit.

Dans l'un d'eux, datant de la semaine dernire, il qualifie le rejet de l'application de Fiore "d'erreur".

Aprs avoir critiqu "la boutique porno d'Android, o les adultes et vos enfants ne peuvent tlcharger que du porno" lors des questions/rponses de la confrence de presse qui avait suivi l'annonce de l'iPhone 4.0, il a rcidiv il y a quelques jours en rpondant  un fan d'Apple.

Matthew Browing avait contact Jobs, lui expliquant son attachement  Apple par le fait qu'il s'est offert quatre iPhones, 2 Mac, des routeurs et d'autres appareils de la marque, etc... avant de dclarer : "Malheureusement, je commence  avoir un problme philosophique avec votre entreprise. Apple choisit de plus en plus,  la place de ses consommateurs, quels contenus ils peuvent recevoir. (...) Je suis tout  fait d'accord pour que les images sexuelles soient gardes loin des enfants, et mme pour que les adultes ne tombent pas l dessus  moins de vouloir en voir. Mais c'est le rle des contrles parentaux. Crez donc une catgorie spciale pour ses applications, qui seraient alors bloques par les parents. Le rle d'Apple n'est pas d'tre une police morale, mais plutt de crer des gadgets cools qui feront ce que veulent leurs propritaires."

La rponse de Steve Jobs fut courte et...franche :

"L'application de Fiore sera bientt dans l'AppStore. C'tait une erreur. Cependant, nous pensons avoir une responsabilit morale de garder le porno loin de l'iPhone. Ceux qui veulent du porno peuvent acheter un tlphone Android".

Un peu cash, Steve, quand on ne respecte pas ses prceptes.

Sources : 
 - Le premier e-mail  propos de "l'erreur" 

 - Une copie de l'e-mail adress  Matthew : 


 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de sa raction ?

 ::fleche::  Steve Jobs se sent-il menac par le succs d'Android ? En est-il jaloux ?

*Mise  jour du 13/04/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Opera Mini disponible dans l'AppStore*
*Apple accepte la concurrence du navigateur norvgien*


L'application Opera Mini vient d'tre valide par Apple.

La version mobile du navigateur norvgien (qui vient de passer, toutes versions confondues, la barre symbolique des 100 millions d'utilisateurs) tait dj prsente sur Android mais attendait avec impatience l'assentiment de Cupertino (lire ci-avant).

Cette validation peut paratre anodine.

Elle ne l'est pas.

Vues les conditions drastiques d'admission des applications, nombreux sont ceux qui, ici-mme, pariaient sur un refus d'Apple. La socit voit en effet souvent d'un trs mauvais il l'arrive de technologies concurrentes dans son pr-carr (lire par ailleurs : Apple expulse Flash, .NET et Java de l'iPhone).

Mais souvent ne veut pas dire toujours. Les utilisateurs d'iPhone auront donc  prsent le choix entre Safari et Opera Mini pour surfer sur le net.

Reste  savoir si cette validation traduit le dbut d'une ouverture durable  la concurrence, ou s'il ne s'agit que d'une exception qui confirme la rgle (voire le signe qu'Apple considrerait que ce navigateur ne fait pas le poids face  Safari).

Pour mmoire, Firefox n'est pas prsent sur l'iPhone et la Fondation Mozilla n'envisage mme pas de porter son navigateur sur cette plateforme.

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 23.03.2010 par Katleen*
*OperaMini vient d'tre soumis  l'AppStore, un iPhone offert  l'internaute devinant l'instant de son approbation*

Opera vient de franchir le cap et de soumettre une version allge de son navigateur conue pour tourner sous l'OS de l'iPhone : OperaMini.
A l'instant o j'cris ces lignes, cela fait dj 02heures21minutes34secondes que l'application a t envoye  l'AppStore.

Opera a en effet lanc un dcompte en temps rel sur son site, et demande mme aux internautes d'mettre un pronostique quant au moment ou Apple validera OperaMini. A la cl : un iPhone tout neuf  gagner.

Et vous, quand pensez-vous que l'AppStore validera OperaMini ? Si validation il y a, bien sr...

Source : Le dcompte sur le site d'Opera

*Mise  jour du 22.03.2010 par Katleen*
*Il suffit de critiquer l'AppStore pour voir ses applications censures, suivant l'exprience d'un dveloppeur amricain*

Il y a quelques jours, le dveloppeur de jeux vido Tommy Refenes a publiquement dcrit la plateforme de vente d'applications dApple comme atroce et horrible.

L'homme vit cependant du commerce d'une de ses crations, Zits&Giggles (jeu qui consiste  faire clater des boutons d'acn), qu'il distribue sur l'Appstore  des prix variant suivant ses humeurs (de 15  299 dollars).

Allant plus loin, il dclare avoir une "pu**** d'aversion pour l'App Store" qui serait "affreux".

Apple n'a bien entendu pas du tout apprci ces propos et a ragit en supprimant purement et simplement l'application de Refenes de son e-store.

 ::fleche::  Mme si le jeu ne devrait pas manquer  grand monde, que penser d'une telle politique de censure ?

Source : Allocution de Tommy Refenes  la Game Developers Conference 2010



*Mise  jour du 15.03.2010 par Katleen*

*Les diteurs allemands s'opposent  la dictature ditoriale d'Apple, qui censure les App de certains magazines*

Aprs Opera et Mozilla (voir news prcdente), ce sont dsormais deux gros diteurs allemands qui montent au crneau contre la police morale dApple, comme ils l'appellent.

En effet, les applications de deux magazines comptant parmi les plus importants d'Allemagne ont t censures. Stern et Bild sont deux journaux d'information, un peu orients people, qui sortent chaque semaine  trs fort tirage (plus d'un million d'exemplaire chacun).

Du jour au lendemain, et sans aucun avertissement pralable, la firme  la pomme a supprim l'application de Stern  cause d'une srie de photos qu'elle contenait, juges "rotiques". Heureusement, une fois ce contenu supprim, tout a repris sa place en ligne.

Depuis, le contenu en ligne est scrupuleusement surveill par la rdaction pour qu'un tel incident ne se reproduise plus.

En plus de cela, la "police" d'Apple s'en est pris  l'application de Bild qui distribue en ligne le contenu publi par le magazine. Il aimerait qu'une fille nue prsente dans la version PDF disparaisse. 

Ce n'est donc plus d'application que l'on parle, mais de publication. videment, les diteurs du magazine ont t trs choqus par cette demande. Ils s'opposent au fait de devoir censurer une partie de leur contenu ditorial  la demande d'Apple.

Ulcrs, ils comptent marquer le coup et se sont rapprochs autour de lassociation des diteurs allemands pour qu'une rclamation soit dpose envers Apple par la fdration internationale de la presse priodique.

Lance pour une paire de seins, c'est une affaire qui risque d'aller trs loin.

Source : Article lu dans le Spiegel (journal allemand).

 ::fleche::  En avez-vous marre du comportement d'Apple ?

 ::fleche::  Jugez-vous la raction des diteurs allemands approprie ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'Apple ait ainsi le droit de s'attaquer  la libert de la presse ?

*Mise  jour du 12.03.2010 par Katleen*

*Apple de plus en plus critiqu sur l'AppStore, Mozilla et Opera montent au crneau contre sa politique de validation*

La manire dont Apple gre la validation des applications publiables sur l'AppStore n'en finit plus de faire des mcontents.

Dj assez restrictive, cette politique s'est encore resserre depuis que les applications  connotation sexuelle ont t interdites. Le soucis c'est que la manire de juger l'obscnit d'un contenu diffre selon les personnes, et chez Apple cette dernire est trs stricte : un simple maillot de bain est considr comme inappropri.

Quelles que soient les raisons de cette svrit, ces contraintes exasprent de plus en plus de professionnels.

L'EFF (Electronic Frontier Foundation) a russi  se procurer une copie de l'Apple's iPhone Developer Program License Agreement' qui est sign entre les dveloppeurs et Apple.

Il y est stipul noir sur blanc que le refus d'une application n'a mme pas besoin d'tre justifi -y compris si cette dernire remplit toutes les conditions imposes par le contrat-

Une maigre consolation de 50 dollars est offerte au dveloppeur dont l'application est supprime ou bannie.

De plus, les programmeurs ne peuvent pas rendre leurs travaux interoprables avec d'autres technologies. Beaucoup de possibilits en lien avec l'open-source sont donc ainsi rendues impossibles.

Bref, beaucoup de dceptions.

Les diteurs de navigateurs Internet commencent  rentrer officiellement dans la danse des protestations. Des cadres reprsentant Opra, et d'autres Firefox, font entendre leurs voix.

Ils aimeraient bien investir le march de l'iPhone.

Opera a mis sur pied une version optimise pour l'iPhone de son navigateur qu'elle espre voir valide dans l'AppStore.

"Nous travaillons avec des avocats pour que tout soit conforme aux contraintes imposes par Apple, c'est long et c'est difficile", indique un responsable des standards ; alors que rien ne laisse supposer que ce concurrent de Safari (le navigateur d'Apple) ne soit approuv.

"Nous pensons que l'intrt d'Opera pour les utilisateurs fera la diffrence, Apple ne peut rester indiffrant  la demande du march. Et si Opera n'est pas valid, le march fera pression, cela ne fera pas le jeu d'Apple. En Russie par exemple, o Opera est trs puissant, les consommateurs n'achtent pas d'iPhone parce qu'Opera est absent. L'attitude directive d'Apple est disproportionne. Ils nous traitent comme des enfants  qui on dit fais pas ci, fais pas a. Internet est un monde libre et l'ide qu'un groupe californien dcide du bon got pour ses utilisateurs est un peu gnant.", conclut l'homme, sur un ton lgrement amer. 

Du ct de Mozilla Europe, son vice-prsident Tristan Nitot tient un discours similaire :

"Peux-t-on accepter le diktat du bien pensant impos par Apple ? Je pense que le mobile doit suivre le chemin pris par le Web,  savoir une libert totale. Apple tente au contraire d'imposer ses vues de ce qui est bien ou pas mais ses valeurs ne sont pas partages par tous. Les contraintes d'Apple sont issues d'une culture bien diffrente  la ntre, doit-elle s'imposer aux autres ?".

Son groupe se refuse   proposer une version iPhone de Firefox pour ne pas se plier  ces contraintes, en opposition  un systme jug "non-quilibr".

Pourtant, des navigateurs alternatifs sont prsents dans l'App Store, ils sont cependant bass sur Safari.

Source : Le contrat publi par l'EFF


*Les pratiques inavouables de l'AppStore*
*Vont-elles dfaire le succs de l'iPhone ?*


L'AppStore a fait, en grande partie, le succs de l'iPhone.

Mais des voix commencent  s'lever pour dire qu'il se pourrait bien qu'il le dfasse.

Les possesseurs d'iPhone n'ont en effet  leur disposition pratiquement aucun outil pour trier et choisir de manire transparente parmi les 150.000 APIs proposes par Apple. Rsultat, la comptition entre dveloppeurs pour figurer parmi le Top 25, seul classement qui permette une relle visibilit, est de plus en plus rude.

De mme pour les notes attribues par les utilisateurs.

En dehors de ces deux indicateurs, aucun critre de choix simple ne permet de naviguer dans cet ocan d'applications.

Certains sont donc prts  tout pour s'assurer une visibilit, y compris  utiliser des pratiques fort peu louables.

Pour une entreprise, une des pratiques les plus courantes consiste  embaucher des stagiaires dans le seul but de leur faire noter positivement  tour de bras les APIs dveloppes par leur employeur du jour. Et, bien videmment, de calomnier celles de la concurrence en rdigeant des valuations assassines.

Pour apparatre dans le Top 25, une seule solution : que l'application soit tlcharge en masse. Des esprits calculateurs ont trouv une combine visiblement rentable.

De nombreux dveloppeurs ont ainsi dcid d'acheter en masse leurs propres applications. De cette manire, l'API grimpe artificiellement dans le classement jusqu' atteindre le fameux Top 25. Les sommes dbourses dans la combine reviennent en partie dans la poche des crateurs. Quant  la part prleve par Apple, elle est considre par les manipulateurs purement et simplement comme un investissement Marketing.

Mais ces tours de passe-passe ne sont rien  cot de la mthode - de loin - la plus efficace : avoir un ami bien plac chez Apple.

Dans l'AppStore, camaraderie et piston ne sont a priori pas honteux.

Mike Goos, directeur dcomplex de Frog Design, l'avoue sans dtour. Une des ces applications - Postcard Express - a effectivement connu une trs forte pousse de ses ventes grce  l'une de ces relations, cadre chez Apple et ancien de Frog Design. L'ami en question proposa en interne de mettre Postcard Express sur une liste d'APIs  promouvoir en priorit. Peu aprs, Postcard Express entrait "naturellement" dans le Top 25, catgorie voyage. La cash-machine tait en marche.

A terme, et si ces pratiques venaient  tre connues du grand public (oups...), la galerie d'Apple pourrait perdre de son crdit et de son lustre. Une confiance altre des utilisateurs pourrait galement provoquer une migration vers la concurrence.

Qu'on se rassure, Apple n'en est pas encore l. Son smartphone continue  battre tous les records de vente.

Et il est vrai galement, qu'avec ses 24 Milliards de dollars de trsorerie en cash annoncs par Steve Jobs, la Pomme a tout le temps ncessaire pour nettoyer ses curies d'Augias numriques de ces pratiques anti-concurrentielles.


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les "bulles brillantes  coins ronds" sont dposes par Apple, l'AppStore cherche-t-il  se mettre les dveloppeurs  dos ?

 ::fleche::  L'iPhone 4 serait dj sur les rails, selon le dernier SDK d'Apple
 ::fleche::  Dvelopper des applications pour iPhone sur Windows, c'est possible avec DragonFireSDK 

Les rubriques (actu, forums, tutos) de Dveloppez :

 ::fleche::  Mobiles
 ::fleche::  Mac
 ::fleche::  Webmarketing

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que vous inspirent ces pratiques ? Les avez-vous dj constates, voire utilises ?

 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, l'AppStore, qui a fait le succs de l'iPhone, pourrait-il galement provoquer sa perte ?

 ::fleche::  Si vous tiez Steve Jobes, quelles solutions mettriez-vous en place pour mettre fin  ces manipulations anti-concurrentielles ?

----------


## _skip

C'est toujours un peu la mme histoire en vrit.
gros budget = plus de visibilit

Voter pour soi-mme n'est pas quelque chose de bien nouveau sur le net il me semble. Si honteux que soient ces pratiques, elles sont assez difficilement flicables  grande chelle.

----------


## goomazio

Si a nuit  l'appstore c'est surtout vis  vis des dveloppeurs. L'utilisateur lui peut se dire qu'il y aura toujours un minimum de dveloppeurs (si certains sont dmotivs par ces pratiques, d'autres profiterons des places laisses par ces premiers).

A moins que l'utilisateur attrape des virus  cause d'une application sois disant super utilise (tlcharge) mais qui a t pistonne par quelqu'un de l'intrieur. Ce qui est moins probable  ::D:

----------


## bombseb

pourquoi vous appellez ca des API ??!

----------


## keitaro_bzh

Mme si cela tait connu du grand public, je suis pas sur que cela fasse du tort  l'appstore malheureusement...

Les gens vont pas jeter leurs iphones aduls parce qu'il y a de la magouille pour la revente de logiciel...

La magouille et le piston n'est pas ddi  l'appstore, vous en trouvez partout.

Cette pratique est certes honteuse (je n'ai pas d'iphone et je ne connais pas l'appstore), mais c'est a la loi du march...

Les affaires ne sont pas le monde merveilleux de Candy, et Apple ne droge pas  la rgle!

----------


## BainE

> pourquoi vous appellez ca des API ??!


*A*pplications *P*ourries et *I*nutilisables

 ::oops::  dsl, oui je suis la lumiere jusqu a la sortie

----------


## exodev

La mme problmatique se posera pour les autres stores qui rencontreront du succs malheureusement  ::?:

----------


## sOuSiX

Mme question que plus haut : pourquoi API ?

Application Pour Iphone ?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> pourquoi vous appellez ca des API ??!





> Mme question que plus haut : pourquoi API ?
> 
> Application Pour Iphone ?


Bonjour  vous deux,


Pour moi, le terme API est largement pass dans les usages (pub TV, journaux papiers, missions IT, etc.)

J'entends mme dans les mtro des "djeunes" et des "vieux" (de 30 ans, donc  ::mrgreen:: ) parler de "apiz" (API au pluriel).

Ceci tant, votre question retient vraiment mon attention : pourriez-vous me prciser ce qui vous choque dans "API" (que je le change le cas chant).

Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## deadalnix

Sans doute qu'API, a veux dire totalement autre chose ?

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interface_de_programmation

----------


## MoscoBlade

> Bonjour  vous deux,
> 
> 
> Pour moi, le terme API est largement pass dans les usages (pub TV, journaux papiers, missions IT, etc.)


Je suis d'accord avec toi dans le sens o j'ai souvent entendu API pour des applications iPhone, mais quelle est sa signification ?

Pour moi une API, c'est ce que deadalnix nous fait remarqu.

Je voudrais savoir ce que nous a invent le marketing comme dfinition.

Mosco

----------


## GrandNoliv

> Ceci tant, votre question retient vraiment mon attention : pourriez-vous me prciser ce qui vous choque dans "API" (que je le change le cas chant).


J'ai aussi tiqu sur l'utilisation du terme "API" qui pour des dveloppeurs signifie plutt Application Programming Interface... terme notamment (et justement) utilis dans le domaine du dveloppement pour iPhone pour dsigner les classes fournies par Apple dans le SDK.

Je n'avais jamais entendu parler d'API pour dsigner les applications ("Applis" parfois mais pas "Api").

Si cela rentre dans l'usage... il en sera ainsi... mais  part sur developpez.net, y a-t-il vraiment tant de monde qui utilise ce terme (qui, utilis sous la forme "API" semble dsigner les initiales de quelque chose... mais quoi???)

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Sans doute qu'API, a veux dire totalement autre chose ?


Sans doute qu'API, a veux dire *aussi* totalement autre chose ?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Si cela rentre dans l'usage... il en sera ainsi... mais  part sur developpez.net, y a-t-il vraiment tant de monde qui utilise ce terme (qui, utilis sous la forme "API" semble dsigner les initiales de quelque chose... mais quoi???)


Vu jusque dans les pubs tard le soir  la tl ("tlcharge l'API pour faire un bruit de cochon qui ronfle avec ton super tlphone") et dans "Gala"... 

Bref, la grande culture francophone, quoi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Skyounet

C'est pas plutt "appli" ?

----------


## deadalnix

> Sans doute qu'API, a veux dire *aussi* totalement autre chose ?


Ou peut-tre qu'un commercial, un jour, a dit de la merde, et comme personne n'entrave rien aux nouvelles technos, tout le monde a rpt ?

EDIT: Et sans doute qu'il convient que nous, connaisseurs en nouvelles technologies, ne participons pas a propager des idioties sous prtexte que d'autres le font.

----------


## Mens Pervincet

> C'est pas plutt "appli" ?


+1

Pour moi API n'a jamais eu qu'un seul sens... Tu as des sources ?

----------


## dvdbly

Cela dit, n'y a-t-il donc pas moyen de faire de la pub pour une appli en dehors de l'AppStore :

marketing viral dans les rseau sociaux ;petites pubs dans la presse papier gnraliste. A supposer que les iPhonomanes lisent encore ; la-dessus, je ne m'engagerais pas !affichage dans les lieux publics (affichettes, flyers chez les commerants, sur les parebrises, etc. ;spots radio (petites stations, heures creuses, etc.) ?

----------


## skywaukers

> [B][SIZE="5"]Pour apparatre dans le Top 25, une seule solution : que l'application soit tlcharge en masse. Des esprits calculateurs ont trouv une combine visiblement rentable.
> 
> De nombreux dveloppeurs ont ainsi dcid d'acheter en masse leurs propres applications. De cette manire, l'API grimpe artificiellement dans le classement jusqu' atteindre le fameux Top 25.


Tiens, a me rappelle une vieille chanson de Renaud a  ::mouarf:: 
Bon c'tait pas dans le mme domaine mais il y avait quand mme un point commun : l'tre humain  ::): 
Tant qu'un systme pourra tre fauss il se trouvera toujours quelqu'un pour le fausser, et trouver un systme sans faille, c'est pas si simple..

@++
Dany

----------


## bombseb

> Citation:
> Envoy par bombseb  
> pourquoi vous appellez ca des API ??! 
> 
> Citation:
> Envoy par sOuSiX  
> Mme question que plus haut : pourquoi API ?
> 
> Application Pour Iphone ? 
> ...


Le terme API ne me choque pas, j'aimerais juste savoir ce que ca veux dire.... 
au dbut je croyais que c'tait un amalgame du rdacteur de la news avec "Application programming interface"
Effectivement ca pourrais bien dire "Appli our iPhone".... mais je ne sais pas

----------


## niarkyzator

Le coup des faux votes pour faire grimper la note c'est banal et c'est pas si grave, mis  part que, comme a a t dit :



> En dehors de ces deux indicateurs, aucun critre de choix simple ne permet de naviguer dans cet ocan d'applications.


Apple ne fait pas que tolrer ce genre de pratiques, quelquepart il les encourage vu qu'il n'y a aucun autre moyen de gagner en visibilit, et a c'est clairement un manque de respect envers les developpeurs, et ceux qui payent pour DL leur propres applis pour monter dans le classement sont autant des vaches  lait que les acheteurs.

C'est finement jou de la part d'Apple, mais a me donne ni envie d'avoir un iPhone ni de me lancer dans le dev d'un truc  mettre sur l'appStore.

----------


## _skip

> Sans doute qu'API, a veux dire *aussi* totalement autre chose ?


Voici la rfrence complte :
http://www.acronymfinder.com/API.html

----------


## FailMan

Aucun danger de a entache le succs de l'iPhone selon moi.
Cependant, je rectifierais le titre par :




> Les pratiques inavouables d'*Apple* : vont-elles dfaire le succs de l'iPhone ?

----------


## umeboshi

Le tri des applis est pourri sur l'appstore, c'est clair.
En outre, l'avantage c'est que les sites qui rfrencent et testent les applis deviennent rellement utiles. Il doit aussi avoir du business  faire, et peut tre que a peut coter moins cher de filer un petit montant au site contre un article sur l'appli, plutt que l'acheter x fois pour monter dans le top 25.
Cependant, il est  ma connaissance, impossible de rcuprer les descriptions des applis et images officielles de l'app store. Cela demande donc beaucoup de travail...

Et pour rpondre  la question : je ne crois pas que ce genre de problme influencera les utilisateurs sur l'achat d'un iphone. Il y a dj un grand nombre d'applis, et mme beaucoup de doublons. Pour l'utilisateur, rduire ce nombre pourrait tre un avantage finalement.

----------


## dvdbly

> Tiens, a me rappelle une vieille chanson de Renaud a 
> Bon c'tait pas dans le mme domaine mais il y avait quand mme un point commun : l'tre humain 
> Tant qu'un systme pourra tre fauss il se trouvera toujours quelqu'un pour le fausser, et trouver un systme sans faille, c'est pas si simple..
> 
> @++
> Dany


Si tu veux mon avis (no comment !), une protection logicielle absolue est intrinsquement impossible : la seule protection qui aurait une chance de rsister serait un systme strictement physique, cabl dans la processeur. En effet, ds qu'il y a I/O, il y a possibilit d'interception et de remplacement du code.

Et encore, puisque dans tous les cas, on fournit du code  un processeur, dans tous les cas, il doit y avoir moyen de contourner la protection.
Aprs, les axes de protection sont :

la difficult  accder aux spcifications techniques du matriel ;la difficult  identifier le bon code  fournir ;le temps ncessaire pour casser l'ventuel cryptage ;la difficult  dialoguer avec le hardware pour envoyer le bon code au bon endroit.
Mais, au degr de complexit prs, il n'y a  rien d'incassable...

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah de toutes faon je ne penses pas que ce soit une nouveaut aprs je trouves le fait de se servir de ses contacts dans l'entreprise apple pas normal car a bousille le systme... ::roll::

----------


## _skip

> Bah de toutes faon je ne penses pas que ce soit une nouveaut aprs je trouves le fait de se servir de ses contacts dans l'entreprise apple pas normal car a bousille le systme...


Je pense malheureusement que ce genre de choses est aussi invitable que le copinage flagrant auquel on peut tre confront lorsqu'on rpond  un appel d'offre, genre lorsqu'on perd malgr un meilleur prix et un produit clairement suprieur.

----------


## Trutinette

Bonjour,
Moi aussi, le terme API me drange... surtout sur developpez.com ou on cotoie le terme API rgulirement pour un autre sens...
des applis, des apps  la limite, mais des API bof... surtout que le lien envoy par _skip ne le mentionne pas...

----------


## Mdinoc

Moi, les deux me drangent: Le pistonage et l'usurpation du terme "API".

----------


## odbo13

API parce que c'est Apple qui veut dire pomme. L'api est une varit de petites pommes. Pomme d'api  :;):

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 12.03.2010 par Katleen*
*Apple de plus en plus critiqu sur l'AppStore, Mozilla et Opera montent au crneau contre sa politique de validation*

La manire dont Apple gre la validation des applications publiables sur l'AppStore n'en finit plus de faire des mcontents.

Dj assez restrictive, cette politique s'est encore resserre depuis que les applications  connotation sexuelle ont t interdites. Le soucis c'est que la manire de juger l'obscnit d'un contenu diffre selon les personnes, et chez Apple cette dernire est trs stricte : un simple maillot de bain est considr comme inappropri.

Quelles que soient les raisons de cette svrit, ces contraintes exasprent de plus en plus de professionnels.

L'EFF (Electronic Frontier Foundation) a russi  se procurer une copie de l'Apple's iPhone Developer Program License Agreement' qui est sign entre les dveloppeurs et Apple.

Il y est stipul noir sur blanc que le refus d'une application n'a mme pas besoin d'tre justifi -y compris si cette dernire remplit toutes les conditions imposes par le contrat-

Une maigre consolation de 50 dollars est offerte au dveloppeur dont l'application est supprime ou bannie.

De plus, les programmeurs ne peuvent pas rendre leurs travaux interoprables avec d'autres technologies. Beaucoup de possibilits en lien avec l'open-source sont donc ainsi rendues impossibles.

Bref, beaucoup de dceptions.

Les diteurs de navigateurs Internet commencent  rentrer officiellement dans la danse des protestations. Des cadres reprsentant Opra, et d'autres Firefox, font entendre leurs voix.

Ils aimeraient bien investir le march de l'iPhone.

Opera a mis sur pied une version optimise pour l'iPhone de son navigateur qu'elle espre voir valide dans l'AppStore.

"Nous travaillons avec des avocats pour que tout soit conforme aux contraintes imposes par Apple, c'est long et c'est difficile", indique un responsable des standards ; alors que rien ne laisse supposer que ce concurrent de Safari (le navigateur d'Apple) ne soit approuv.

"Nous pensons que l'intrt d'Opera pour les utilisateurs fera la diffrence, Apple ne peut rester indiffrant  la demande du march. Et si Opera n'est pas valid, le march fera pression, cela ne fera pas le jeu d'Apple. En Russie par exemple, o Opera est trs puissant, les consommateurs n'achtent pas d'iPhone parce qu'Opera est absent. L'attitude directive d'Apple est disproportionne. Ils nous traitent comme des enfants  qui on dit fais pas ci, fais pas a. Internet est un monde libre et l'ide qu'un groupe californien dcide du bon got pour ses utilisateurs est un peu gnant.", conclut l'homme, sur un ton lgrement amer. 

Du ct de Mozilla Europe, son vice-prsident Tristan Nitot tient un discours similaire :

"Peux-t-on accepter le diktat du bien pensant impos par Apple ? Je pense que le mobile doit suivre le chemin pris par le Web,  savoir une libert totale. Apple tente au contraire d'imposer ses vues de ce qui est bien ou pas mais ses valeurs ne sont pas partages par tous. Les contraintes d'Apple sont issues d'une culture bien diffrente  la ntre, doit-elle s'imposer aux autres ?".

Son groupe se refuse   proposer une version iPhone de Firefox pour ne pas se plier  ces contraintes, en opposition  un systme jug "non-quilibr".

Pourtant, des navigateurs alternatifs sont prsents dans l'App Store, ils sont cependant bass sur Safari.

Source : Le contrat publi par l'EFF

----------


## BakaOnigiri

J'aime bien Apple, j'ai un iPhone, mais c'est vrai que la procdure de validation *est*  revoir compltement.

Par contre j'ai l'impression qu'Apple est la nouvelle entit  abattre en ce moment, avant c'tait Microsoft, j'ai l'impression que dans peut de temps ce sera Google.


Peut tre qu'on fait trop de 'presse people like' en informatique.

----------


## IDontLikeYou

Mais si la politique de l'iphone ne leur plat ils n'ont qu' pas essayer d'y porter quoi que ce soit. C'est un peu des comportements de gamins frustrs l.

Disclaimer : je n'ai pas d'iphone, j'hallucine juste devant la comm de certaines botes !

----------


## Shionigami

Bah faut comprendre qu'Opera, bah ils font un navigateur et (je crois) rien derrire, donc leur seul produit n'entre pas dans les requierments d'apple... faut pas dconner, y a un march norme  se faire pour Opera, et juste parce qu'ils veulent en faire LEUR march, ils coupent les possibilit pour les dveloppeurs tiers -_-'
Suffit de voir la raction de la Fondation Mozilla... qui va dans le mme sens !

----------


## IDontLikeYou

L'iphone est une plateforme ferme, si leurs conditions, aussi pourries soient elles, l n'est pas le problme, donc, si leurs conditions disais-je ne te plaisent pas, tu passes simplement ton chemin.

----------


## Setsuna_00

> L'iphone est une plateforme ferme, si leurs conditions, aussi pourries soient elles, l n'est pas le problme, donc, si leurs conditions disais-je ne te plaisent pas, tu passes simplement ton chemin.


Ou bien tu met le tout sur Cydia  ::mouarf:: .
C'est bien pour ca que le JB a t cre

----------


## keitaro_bzh

Et dire que certains fanboys d'apple reprochent  MS d'tre ferm...

Apple, MS, mme combat!  ::D:

----------


## Lyche

L'appt du gain comme on dit  ::roll:: 

Et je me rend compte que c'est encore Opra qui fait chier son monde. C'est un moyen pour eux de faire de la pub gratuite ou quoi? Leur browser n'est apparemment pas suffisamment bon pour se dvelopper comme FF sans avoir besoin de pub, donc ils crachent sur le succs des autres..
Ils ont bern la CE avec cette histoire de ballot screen sous windows ils vont essayer de faire changer la politique "autoritaire" et "stricte" de Apple.
Qu'on soit d'accord ou non avec Apple, c'est leur entreprise, c'est eux qui dcident ce qu'ils veulent. Les gens adhrent ou pas, mais ils n'ont rien  dire, c'est une entreprise prive.

----------


## berceker united

> J'aime bien Apple, j'ai un iPhone, mais c'est vrai que la procdure de validation n'est  revoir compltement.
> 
> Par contre j'ai l'impression qu'Apple est la nouvelle entit  abattre en ce moment, avant c'tait Microsoft, j'ai l'impression que dans peut de temps ce sera Google.
> 
> 
> Peut tre qu'on fait trop de 'presse people like' en informatique.


C'est intressant ce que tu dis. En faite, il y a une explication, selon mon avis.
Microsoft est tout public est forcment tant tant expos il est normal de recevoir beaucoup de flche mais Microsoft s'y habitue est fait avec. Apple avait comme un "petit" nombre d'utilisateur assez docile et tolrant sur la politique commercial d'Apple. Ce dernier  maintenant un nouveau public grce  l'Ipod et suivant par l'Iphone. Maintenant, ils se retrouve avec ce nouveau public qu'il n'ont jamais rellement su grer. Ils sont pas docile et non pas pour habitude d'accepter aussi facilement la politique d'Apple. 
Soit Apple change sa politique commercial et surtout de communication soit il accepte de recevoir des tomates sans broncher mais le risque c'est de toujours parler d'Apple en mal.

Pour le cas d'Apple c'est comme si vous achetiez une Audi mais elle vous autorise  aller que dans les pompes Esso. :/

----------


## DranDane

> J'aime bien Apple, j'ai un iPhone, mais c'est vrai que la procdure de validation *est*  revoir compltement.
> 
> Par contre j'ai l'impression qu'Apple est la nouvelle entit  abattre en ce moment, avant c'tait Microsoft, j'ai l'impression que dans peut de temps ce sera Google.
> 
> 
> Peut tre qu'on fait trop de 'presse people like' en informatique.


Je crois que c'est uniquement une prise de conscience. Microsoft  toujours t le mal aim au profit d'Apple. On accuse Microsoft de monopole, de ferm, de cher, de copieur,... toutes de critiques qu'il n'est pas et qui devrait en fait tre rediriges vers Apple. C'est bien Apple qui est en situation de monopole, qui est ferm, qui est cher,... 

Apple surf sur une image et se positionne comme le messie face  Microsoft (ou au PC c'est la mme chose) mais en ralit il n'est pas cela. La plupart de gens accusent Microsoft de maux qu'ils devraient en fait d'abord dtecter chez Apple. 

Attention, je pense aussi que pas mal de monde aime aussi Apple pour de bonne raison telle que leur simplicit. Ils ont raison.

Google est dj la bte noir de pas mal de monde mais je ne pense pas qu'il sera jamais celui  abattre car Google  une politique de super oprabilit. Google veut tre partout justement.

EDIT -- Comme le dit berceker united cette prise de conscience est certainement d  son public qui a grandit et chang ces dernires annes. En soit Apple a toujours t la bte noire pour certains (comme moi). On est simplement plus nombreux puisqu'il fait plus parler de lui.

EDIT 2 -- aussi il y a chez Apple une sorte de non respect ou de manque de confiance de sa communaut de dveloppeurs. Microsoft, Oracle, Sun et Google bichonnent leurs dveloppeurs.

----------


## cs_ntd

Moi j'aime pas Apple, j'aime pas leur manire de penser, je n'aime pas devoir installer iTune pour utiliser un iPhone, etc, etc...
Donc vous l'aurais devin, je n'ais pas de Mac, ni d'iPhone, ni d'iTouch & cie.

Cependant, bien que je critique trs fort la politique d'Apple (parce que je trouve qu'elle est plus que ferme), je reconnais que c'est leur droit leur plus absolu de dcider de quelles applications seront tlchargeables sur leur plateforme officielle, et je ne vois pas en quoi Opera et Mozilla peuvent venir la ramener, si ce n'est pour geindre et faire un ballot screen 2.0 (iPhone edition), ou Apple sera oblig de donner le choix  l'utilisateur entre plusieurs navigateurs  ::): 

Bon aprs, j'ai pas tout lu le contrat, les textes de loi a me donne des boutons, mais je sais que dans la loi franaise, il y a quelque chose qui s'appelle "le refus de vente" ou quelque chose comme a, et qui est, justement, interdit, pour viter les abus. Et dans la mesure ou l'Apple store est la seule plateforme officielle de tlchargement (il me semble), et que les developpeurs touchent un bnfice sur les applications vendues... Je ne sais pas si le refus de vente peut s'appliquer ici.

Mais indpendamment de toute loi, il me semble normal que Apple slectionne les applications qui seront vendues, celles qui ne nuisent pas  son image, etc, etc...

----------


## Teto45

Non, le refus de vente ne s'applique pas ici.  :;): 
Le refus de vente c'est:
- Oh, elles sont belles vos pommes!
- Ouais, mais je ne vous les vends pas, votre tte me revient pas.

Ici ce serait plutt le refus d'achter:
- Bonjour M. Apple, j'ai de belle pommes  vous proposer.
- Ouais, mais j'en veux pas, votre tte me revient pas.

Et l, heureusement que c'est permis! Sinon ce serait les VRP 24H/24 devant chez soi!

----------


## FailMan

> L'iphone est une plateforme ferme, si leurs conditions, aussi pourries soient elles, l n'est pas le problme, donc, si leurs conditions disais-je ne te plaisent pas, tu passes simplement ton chemin.


C'est entirement vrai. Cependant, on peut constater quand mme que le succs de l'AppStore est sans gal, donc qu'un nombre importants de dveloppeurs et de botes se plient  ses conditions, en sachant trs bien que a sera juteux. Pourquoi Apple devrait-il faire des exceptions pour deux (grosses) botes ?!

----------


## Mdinoc

> Non, le refus de vente ne s'applique pas ici. 
> Le refus de vente c'est:
> - Oh, elles sont belles vos pommes!
> - Ouais, mais je ne vous les vends pas, votre tte me revient pas.
> 
> Ici ce serait plutt le refus d'achter:
> - Bonjour M. Apple, j'ai de belle pommes  vous proposer.
> - Ouais, mais j'en veux pas, votre tte me revient pas.
> 
> Et l, heureusement que c'est permis! Sinon ce serait les VRP 24H/24 devant chez soi!


Mais c'est plus compliqu, parce que l, Apple refuse que les pommes soient vendues  d'autres.

----------


## Christuff

> C'est entirement vrai. Cependant, on peut constater quand mme que le succs de l'AppStore est sans gal, donc qu'un nombre importants de dveloppeurs et de botes se plient  ses conditions, en sachant trs bien que a sera juteux. Pourquoi Apple devrait-il faire des exceptions pour deux (grosses) botes ?!


Parce qu'il le fait dj pour certaines ... 

Je n'aime pas Apple ( bon, pour faire simple tout pareil que cs_ntd )

Cela dit, je n'aime pas je passe mon chemin, maintenant pourquoi Microsoft serait oblig d'installer un ballot screen, tandis qu'Apple en serait exempt ?

----------


## Lyche

> Cela dit, je n'aime pas je passe mon chemin, maintenant pourquoi microsoft serait oblige d'installer un ballot screen, tandis qu'Apple en serait exempt ?


Pour la mme raison qu'on a expliqu 70millions de fois. Microsoft possde 90% des parts de marchs et qu'il faut un bouc missaire. C'est une pratique courante, pour satisfaire l'opinion "publique" on tape sur les choses les plus flagrantes qui ne sont pas forcment, voir pas du tout l'origine du problme.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 15.03.2010 par Katleen*

*Les diteurs allemands s'opposent  la dictature ditoriale d'Apple, qui censure les App de certains magazines*

Aprs Opera et Mozilla (voir news prcdente), ce sont dsormais deux gros diteurs allemands qui montent au crneau contre la police morale dApple, comme ils l'appellent.

En effet, les applications de deux magazines comptant parmi les plus importants d'Allemagne ont t censures. Stern et Bild sont deux journaux d'information, un peu orients people, qui sortent chaque semaine  trs fort tirage (plus d'un million d'exemplaire chacun).

Du jour au lendemain, et sans aucun avertissement pralable, la firme  la pomme a supprim l'application de Stern  cause d'une srie de photos qu'elle contenait, juges "rotiques". Heureusement, une fois ce contenu supprim, tout a repris sa place en ligne.

Depuis, le contenu en ligne est scrupuleusement surveill par la rdaction pour qu'un tel incident ne se reproduise plus.

En plus de cela, la "police" d'Apple s'en est pris  l'application de Bild qui distribue en ligne le contenu publi par le magazine. Il aimerait qu'une fille nue prsente dans la version PDF disparaisse. 

Ce n'est donc plus d'application que l'on parle, mais de publication. videment, les diteurs du magazine ont t trs choqus par cette demande. Ils s'opposent au fait de devoir censurer une partie de leur contenu ditorial  la demande d'Apple.

Ulcrs, ils comptent marquer le coup et se sont rapprochs autour de lassociation des diteurs allemands pour qu'une rclamation soit dpose envers Apple par la fdration internationale de la presse priodique.

Lance pour une paire de seins, c'est une affaire qui risque d'aller trs loin.

Source : Article lu dans le Spiegel (journal allemand).

 ::fleche::  En avez-vous marre du comportement d'Apple ?

 ::fleche::  Jugez-vous la raction des diteurs allemands approprie ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'Apple ait ainsi le droit de s'attaquer  la libert de la presse ?

----------


## Jrmie A.

> ...


Malgr de bons produits (Macbook Pro), Apple est pourri jusqu'au trognon et se prend pour Dieu. Il tait invitable que certains ragissent face  la dictature de la pomme.

----------


## cahnory

C'est, je trouve assez scandaleux comme affaire. On peut tre contre les journaux people, les images de personnes dnudes... mais il en revient  chaqu'un de faire le choix de ce qu'il tlcharge (regarde, lit, coute et au final pense) ou non.
C'est trs grave quand le priv joue les censeurs, il y a des loies qui dfinissent ce qui est lgal ou non.
Je peux comprendre que l'on ne souhaite pas tre associ  du contenu ddi entirement  la pornographique et  la question de leur fermer la porte j'avoue ne pas pouvoir rpondre franchement ni par oui ni par non (plus par oui) ne sachant pas si a rentre dans la case censure ou lign ditoriale (TF1, FR2... ne diffusent par exemple pas de pornographie) et de plus c'est un thme qui n'est lgalement pas accessible par tous (les mineurs).
Mais l il s'agit d'un journal (avec la pertinence que chaqu'un veut bien se faire de l'emploi de ce mot pour de la presse people) qu'on sanctionne pour un article/image/... On en vient  choisir quel sujet il n'est pas bon d'aborder, quel image il n'est pas bon de montrer. Partant de l on peut se demander si un magazine sur l'art pourrait *s'autoriser*  faire une chronique ayant pour thme les nus en photographie.
C'est pas facile (pour moi)  dfinir mais bon j'essai tant bien que mal.

----------


## lollancf37

"En avez-vous marre du comportement d'Apple ?"

Marre non, personellement je suis juste encore plus convaincu de ne pas toucher a l'Iphone.

"Jugez-vous la raction des diteurs allemands approprie ?"

Elle est plus qu'appropri, elle est lgitime. Vis a vis de la loi et de leurs lecteurs.


"Pensez-vous qu'Apple ait ainsi le droit de s'attaquer  la libert de la presse ?"

Il est bien vident que non.

La vraie question sa serait plutot: bas sur quel criteres / droits peuvent t'ils se permettre de censur la presse ?

Il faut aussi se demand: jusqu'a quand les utilisateurs vont t'ils accpts d'etre limits dans leurs choix ?



En bref le fait qu'Apple limite l'acces a leur plateforme, sa c'est une chose et sa s'explique tres simplement par la loi du plus fort, Mozilla et Opera peuvent se plaindre s'ils veulent mais c'est du business et ils le savent tres bien, c'est biensur domage pour l'utilisateur mais bon, je n'entends pas les utilisateurs d'Iphone se plaindre des soft Apple...

Par contre qu'ils dcide de censur le contenu d'un magazine heberg par leur soins, sa c'est assez hallucinant meme si c'est leur plateforme. Je pense qu'ils existent des moyens plus dmocratique que la censure pour rgl ce genre de problemes.

----------


## Lyche

Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable, mais c'est le problme d'Apple, s'ils ne veulent pas de certain contenu sur le jouet c'est leur problme. Si un diteur veux mettre quelque chose qui ne rentre pas dans les critre d'Apple, c'est leur problme.
Apple  une politique, pourquoi ne pas les laisser faire ce qu'ils ont envie? Trop de fric  gagner? a en dmange trop de vouloir se tailler la part du lion pour quelques cts d'.
Honntement, il n'y a pas que l'App store, et si vous en avez marre de la politique d'Apple, allez chez le concurrent.

----------


## cahnory

> si vous en avez marre de la politique d'Apple, allez chez le concurrent.


Dans le genre qui clos le dbat... si vous n'aimez pas la core du sud venez en france !

----------


## huit_six

Wouaou, j'aurai jamais cru que des photos de filles dnudes auraient pu servir  la recherche de plus de dmocratie et d'ouverture...
C'est vraiment le monde  l'envers !!!

----------


## Lyche

> Dans le genre qui clos le dbat... si vous n'aimez pas la core du sud venez en france !


Il n'y a pas de dbat  avoir, c'est une entreprise  fond prive, les patrons font ce qu'il veulent. Le principe de la libre concurence rentre immdiatement en jeu. Si tu n'aimes pas une entreprise, tu vas chez le conccurent.

----------


## X-plode

> Il n'y a pas de dbat  avoir, c'est une entreprise  fond prive, les patrons font ce qu'il veulent. Le principe de la libre concurence rentre immdiatement en jeu. Si tu n'aimes pas une entreprise, tu vas chez le conccurent.


Voil pourquoi personnellement je pars de Mac et je retourne sur un PC  :;): 

Certes, ils ont des fonctionnalits intrssantes mais l'histoire continue et se rpte...  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Voil pourquoi personnellement je pars de Mac et je retourne sur un PC 
> 
> Certes, ils ont des fonctionnalits intrssantes mais l'histoire continue et se rpte...


Tu reviens dans le droit chemin. C'est une bonne chose mon fils, souhaites tu te confesser pour parfaire ta reconversion?  ::mouarf::

----------


## trenton

> Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable mais. C'est le problme d'Apple, si ils ne veulent pas de certain contenu sur le jouet c'est leur problme. Si un diteur veux mettre quelque chose qui ne rentre pas dans les critre d'Apple, c'est leur problme.
> Apple  une politique, pourquoi ne pas les laisser faire ce qu'ils ont envie? Trop de fric  gagner? a en dmange trop de vouloir se tailler la part du lion pour quelques cts d'.
> Honntement, il n'y a pas que l'App store, et si vous en avez marre de la politique d'Apple, allez chez le concurrent.


Je suis presque tout  fait d'accord avec toi,  un dtail prs: il y a dans la plupart des pays une vente lie entre l'abonnement tlphonique et le tlphone (et l'IPhone est depuis un moment le smartphone le plus mis en avant par les oprateurs, la "rduction" n'tant pas la mme sur tous les tlphone, le HTC Hero par exemple a t longtemps "boycott"). Le vrai problme c'est cette vente lie. 

Aprs, si les gens sont d'accord pour se soumettre  un matre, moi je n'y vois rien  redire, y'a des gens qui aiment se faire fouetter aussi pourquoi pas.

http://ostatic.com/files/apple-and-drm_1.jpg

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> Je suis presque tout  fait d'accord avec toi,  un dtail prs: il y a dans la plupart des pays une vente lie entre l'abonnement tlphonique et le tlphone (et l'IPhone est depuis un moment le smartphone le plus mis en avant par les oprateurs, la "rduction" n'tant pas la mme sur tous les tlphone, le HTC Hero par exemple a t longtemps "boycott"). Le vrai problme c'est cette vente lie. 
> 
> Aprs, si les gens sont d'accord pour se soumettre  un matre, moi je n'y vois rien  redire, y'a des gens qui aiment se faire fouetter aussi pourquoi pas.
> 
> http://ostatic.com/files/apple-and-drm_1.jpg


En France on a pas vraiment ce problme, aux USA, un seul oprateur peut proposer l'iPhone. On se retrouve dans le mme cas que Windows pour le reste  :;): . Plusieurs offres possibles, mais une seule mise en avant par le revendeurs  ::roll::  Vente lie  ::aie:: ?
Mais j'entends tous les jours des types me sortir la mme rengaine. "Apple? c'est eux qui ont fait la tlphonie mobile telle qu'elle est aujourd'hui. Ils ont innov, ils ont cr"
[troll]
Bah dites donc, si Apple a cr quelque chose c'est "vendre cher pour la mme qualit, en vous faisant croire que vous avez mieux"  ::aie:: 
[/troll]

----------


## trenton

> Plusieurs offres possibles, mais une seule mise en avant par le revendeurs  Vente lie ?


Vente lie oui car je ne peux pas prendre abonnement et tlphone sparment sans tre extrmement pnalis. Le fait qu'il y ai un peu plus de choix que pour les OS n'y change rien. (maintenant, certains vont tenter de dire que c'est parce que j'aime pas Apple ou Microsoft, mais la faute revient dans notre cas aux oprateurs mobiles).

----------


## ixpe

> Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable mais. C'est le problme d'Apple, si ils ne veulent pas de certain contenu sur le jouet c'est leur problme. Si un diteur veux mettre quelque chose qui ne rentre pas dans les critre d'Apple, c'est leur problme.
> Apple  une politique, pourquoi ne pas les laisser faire ce qu'ils ont envie? Trop de fric  gagner? a en dmange trop de vouloir se tailler la part du lion pour quelques cts d'.
> Honntement, il n'y a pas que l'App store, et si vous en avez marre de la politique d'Apple, allez chez le concurrent.


Ouaip, tout a fait d accord...
On peut souligner la politique d'Apple, qui ferait palir d'envie des politiques Chinois en mal de nostalgie, c'est tout. 
Apple ne prend plus personne par surprise concernant sa politique : ils veulent tout maitriser sur leur plateforme, decider de tout et ne rendre de compte  personne.
Les diffuseurs sont au parfum, inutile donc de crier au scandale...

Si cette politique ne leur convient pas, qu'ils ne diffusent plus d'app pour cette plateforme c'est tout!

Bon, pas facile de tirer un trait sur une telle marche mais c'est tout de meme plus digne que de pleurer  la moindre remontrance d'Apple.

Qui fait le marche d ailleurs?
Apple dans sa pub met l'accent sur le nombre d'app dispo non?

Si les diffuseurs desertaient cette plateforme pour une autre la donne pourrait peut-tre changer?

----------


## _skip

> Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable mais. C'est le problme d'Apple, si ils ne veulent pas de certain contenu sur le jouet c'est leur problme. Si un diteur veux mettre quelque chose qui ne rentre pas dans les critre d'Apple, c'est leur problme.
> Apple  une politique, pourquoi ne pas les laisser faire ce qu'ils ont envie? Trop de fric  gagner? a en dmange trop de vouloir se tailler la part du lion pour quelques cts d'.
> Honntement, il n'y a pas que l'App store, et si vous en avez marre de la politique d'Apple, allez chez le concurrent.


Excuse-moi mais mme si sur la thorie c'est vrai, dans la pratique c'est un peu plus compliqu que a.

La plate-forme sur laquelle tu dveloppes (ici l'Iphone) n'est n'est pas ton choix personnel, c'est le march qui le fait  ta place. *Ce sont les utilisateurs, en achetant des iphone qui t'obligent  supporter cette plate-forme si tu as l'intention d'exister sur le march mobile*.

Ce que tu dis est juste si tu es fournisseur d'applications d'entreprise, que ton projet est d'quiper un client d'appareils mobile multi-fonctions et que tu dois faire une offre incluant le mobile et le software. Ca ne l'est pas lorsque tu n'offre que le software et que tu dois t'adapter au hardware que possde la clientle.

De la mme faon que pour du dveloppement desktop, tu dveloppes pour l'OS dont ton client est quip. Tu peux pas leur dire, "Allez, formatez vos disques parce que moi j'ai choisi de dvelopper sous linux alors que vous utilisez windows".

Je sais pas si c'est clair comme j'expose a.

----------


## Lyche

> Excuse-moi mais mme si sur la thorie c'est vrai, dans la pratique c'est un peu plus compliqu que a.
> 
> La plate-forme sur laquelle tu dveloppes (ici l'Iphone) n'est n'est pas ton choix personnel, c'est le march qui le fait  ta place. *Ce sont les utilisateurs, en achetant des iphone qui t'obligent  supporter cette plate-forme si tu as l'intention d'exister sur le march mobile*.
> 
> Ce que tu dis est juste si tu es fournisseur d'applications d'entreprise, que ton projet est d'quiper un client d'appareils mobile multi-fonctions et que tu dois faire une offre incluant le mobile et le software. Ca ne l'est pas lorsque tu n'offre que le software et que tu dois t'adapter au hardware que possde la clientle.
> 
> De la mme faon que pour du dveloppement desktop, tu dveloppes pour l'OS dont ton client est quip. Tu peux pas leur dire, "Allez, formatez vos disques parce que moi j'ai choisi de dvelopper sous linux alors que vous utilisez windows".
> 
> Je sais pas si c'est clair comme j'expose a.


Le problme on peut l'inverser. L'AppStore  connu en gros engouement des dveloppeurs  ses dbut, ce qui fait que maintenant il est gv d'applications plus ou moins utiles, je ne suis pas l pour juger. Ce sont les dveloppeurs qui ont aussi contribu  ce succs. Maintenant, si plus personne ne dveloppe pour Apple, l'AppStore vas vite se faire rattraper en terme d'offres par ses concurrents et a fera forcment rflchir le consommateur.
Pour moi le problme vient du fait que tout le monde veux plus de fric et que taper sur la politique d'Apple, douteuse ou non c'est pareil je ne juge pas, c'est plus facile. Au lieu de vous plaindre, allez voir les concurrents et a fera surement changer Apple.

----------


## goomazio

Perso j'apprcie qu'ils bloquent le moindre bikini. C'est quand mme dommage que de nos jours on utilise de jolies femmes pour vendre (enfin, comprennez moi) : voyez l'AGL numro 1  ::aie:: 

Si une entreprise ne peut pas se faire remarquer sans utiliser cette technique, peut-tre qu'elle devrait tre bloque, oui.

Mais a ne parle que d'une raison du blocage. Aprs il y a les histoires de concurrence, de bulles rondes. Je n'en pense pas la mme chose et je suis d'accord avec vous (Apple fait ce qu'il veut, mme si c'est pas sympa).

----------


## _skip

> Le problme on peut l'inverser. L'AppStore  connu en gros engouement des dveloppeurs  ses dbut, ce qui fait que maintenant il est gv d'applications plus ou moins utiles, je ne suis pas l pour juger. Ce sont les dveloppeurs qui ont aussi contribu  ce succs. Maintenant, si plus personne ne dveloppe pour Apple, l'AppStore vas vite se faire rattraper en terme d'offres par ses concurrents et a fera forcment rflchir le consommateur.
> Pour moi le problme vient du fait que tout le monde veux plus de fric et que taper sur la politique d'Apple, douteuse ou non c'est pareil je ne juge pas, c'est plus facile. Au lieu de vous plaindre, allez voir les concurrents et a fera surement changer Apple.


Les utilisateurs ne sont pas sensibles aux problmes rencontrs par les dveloppeurs d'application. Ils s'en tapent de tout a. Eux ils veulent leur tlphone et tous les gadgets qui vont avec.
Dire que les dveloppeurs ont qu' boycotter l'appstore, c'est l'idal mais a n'existe pas dans ce monde. Tant qu'il y a un march, il y a des applications  vendre et tous ceux qui se cassent font la place pour les concurrents. 

On enraye pas comme a une machine qui est en place et qui fonctionne. Tout le monde se dit que c'est inadmissible et blabla, mais personne ne va bouger, et les 2-3 qui le feront ce seront eux les couillons dans l'histoire. Des boycotts qui ont abouti  quelque chose, j'en connais trs peu en informatique. Tous les anti-microsoft qui gueulent sur windows ne l'ont jamais coul, tous les gamers qui ont rl  cause des protections starforce n'ont rien obtenu que de se priver eux-mmes de bons titres. 

C'est trop tard pour a, les gens, les geeks, la masse, les moutons de Panurge ou ce que tu veux rclament l'iPhone, donc c'est un march. Se mettre  l'ignorer en esprant que tout le monde te suive et qu'Apple se retrouve avec les yeux pour pleurer, c'est juste utopique  ce stade. Pour qu'apple se plante, il faut qu'il blesse les utilisateurs, pas les dveloppeurs.

----------


## cs_ntd

Again, je pense que l'on a rien  dire a la politique d'Apple, qu'on soit d'accord ou pas, et que effectivement, si l'on est pas d'accord, on va ailleurs.

Ici (pour les diteurs allemands), le problme est le mme que dans l'dition "traditionnelle". Quand vous allez voir un diteur, pour qu'il publie et diffuse, fasse de la pub pour le livre que vous avez crit, cet diteur est tout a fait en droit de refuser votre livre ! Et personne ne trouve a choquant ! 

Pour l'apple store, c'est la mme problmatique, ce n'est pas la faute  Apple si son Store est devenu clbre et "incontournable". De mme que si Garnier-flammarion, ou Galimmard refuse votre bouquin, vous l'avez dans l'os, car vous perdez "virtuellement" beacoup de sous, tant donn que ce sont  poids lourd de l'dition franaise. Vous tes oblig de vous rabattre ailleurs.

Il y a d'autre moyens de diffuser du contenu en ligne que de passer par l'apple store. Ce fanatisme auprs de tout ce qui touche  "APPLE" est plus qu'agaant.

----------


## Mdinoc

Ben si, moi je trouve a choquant quand le(s) seul(s) diteur(s) compatibles avec le type lecteur en question refuse(nt) le livre.

Par exemple, quand le gouvernement Chinois refuse la publication d'un livre pour les habitants de Chine.


Les gens ont des iPhones, et les auteurs de logiciels ne pourront pas changer cela. Et vu qu'il n'y a qu'un seul "diteur" pour autoriser ou non qu'une application arrive sur l'iPhone...

----------


## Lyche

> Les utilisateurs ne sont pas sensibles aux problmes rencontrs par les dveloppeurs d'application. Ils s'en tapent de tout a. Eux ils veulent leur tlphone et tous les gadgets qui vont avec.
> Dire que les dveloppeurs ont qu' boycotter l'appstore, c'est l'idal mais a n'existe pas dans ce monde. Tant qu'il y a un march, il y a des applications  vendre et tous ceux qui se cassent font la place pour les concurrents. 
> 
> On enraye pas comme a une machine qui est en place et qui fonctionne. Tout le monde se dit que c'est inadmissible et blabla, mais personne ne va bouger, et les 2-3 qui le feront ce seront eux les couillons dans l'histoire. Des boycotts qui ont abouti  quelque chose, j'en connais trs peu en informatique. Tous les anti-microsoft qui gueulent sur windows ne l'ont jamais coul, tous les gamers qui ont rl  cause des protections starforce n'ont rien obtenu que de se priver eux-mmes de bons titres. 
> 
> C'est trop tard pour a, les gens, les geeks, la masse, les moutons de Panurge ou ce que tu veux rclament l'iPhone, donc c'est un march. Se mettre  l'ignorer en esprant que tout le monde te suive et qu'Apple se retrouve avec les yeux pour pleurer, c'est juste utopique  ce stade. Pour qu'apple se plante, il faut qu'il blesse les utilisateurs, pas les dveloppeurs.


Alors ils se taisent et proposent d'autres solutions. Cracher sur la vision d'une personne alors qu'elle est en train de rafler plus que sa part du gteau c'est montrer une jalousie excessive sur la russite d'autrui.

Apple fonctionne, comme dit dans d'autres topic, c'est l'entreprise la plus riche au monde, c'est aussi l'entreprise qui fait des choix qui plaisent  personne, mais qui bizarrement  le "monopole" de la tlphonie mobile tactile. Bref, si les dveloppeur d'application pour Apple ne sont pas content de la politique d'Apple, qu'ils aillent voir ailleurs. Tout comme un linuxien utilise Linux parce que la politique de conception d'OS de Microsoft ne leur plait pas.

----------


## Mdinoc

Sauf que Linux et Windows marchent tous les deux sur PC.

Qu'est-ce qu'il y a, en tierce partie, qui marche sur iPhone?

----------


## _skip

> Alors ils se taisent et proposent d'autres solutions. Cracher sur la vision d'une personne alors qu'elle est en train de rafler plus que sa part du gteau c'est montrer une jalousie excessive sur la russite d'autrui.


Je n'ai aucune action chez la concurrence si c'est ce que tu crois  ::mouarf:: .




> Apple fonctionne, comme dit dans d'autres topic, c'est l'entreprise la plus riche au monde, c'est aussi l'entreprise qui fait des choix qui plaisent  personne, mais qui bizarrement  le "monopole" de la tlphonie mobile tactile. Bref, si les dveloppeur d'application pour Apple ne sont pas content de la politique d'Apple, qu'ils aillent voir ailleurs. Tout comme un linuxien utilise Linux parce que la politique de conception d'OS de Microsoft ne leur plait pas.


On parle de dveloppeurs, pas d'utilisateurs. L'utilisateur fait ce qu'il veut, le dveloppeur il s'adapte  son march, et son march il est inond d'IMachins. Ce n'est pas son choix.

La prsence d'un acteur software dans le monde de la "tlphonie mobile tactile" qui dpend du bon vouloir d'Apple ou de la qualit des relations avec ce dernier. Pardonne-moi si a n'a franchement pas grand-chose d'excitant de mon point de vue de dveloppeur.

----------


## Lyche

> Sauf que Linux et Windows marchent tous les deux sur PC.
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'il y a, en tierce partie, qui marche sur iPhone?


Apple est constructeur de machine et dveloppeur de soft. Mme principe que le ballot screen. On ne vas pas demander  Apple d'installer Windows 7Series sur les futurs iPhone, c'est un non sens.

De plus, le march est ce qu'il est et il me semble que Androde propose un store qui commence  tre pas mal demand ct utilisateur et Motorola avec Nokia ont dvelopp leur propre store. Dire qu'il n'y a pas de concurrence c'est se moquer du monde.

----------


## fabrice91

Je n'ai pas d'Iphone (et je ne compte certainement pas en avoir un) donc je me renseigne avant de parler car il y a une chose au moins que je ne sais pas :
le passage par l'AppStore est-il obligatoire pour se procurer des applications Iphone ???
Si oui, c'est en effet un peu gros de refuser telle ou telle appli !!!
Par contre si on peut distribuer ces applications par d'autres moyens, je ne vois pas le problme...
Il suffit que le journal diffuse l'application sur son propre site, non ???
Si comme je l'ai lu, l'AppStore est un gros fatras ou on ne retrouve rien, quel intrt d'y mettre son appli si elle n'est pas visible (dans le top 25 si j'ai bien compris...)

----------


## Aqua-Passion.com

J'arrive en retard pour "l'histoire" des API soit je suis pass dessus en lisant soit j'aimerais bien avoir l'explication finale de ce terme pour Apple ??? 
Pour moi et surtout ici API veut dire ce que a veut dire et a me coince un peu d'entendre API pour une appli  ::calim2:: 
Enfin peut-tre devrait-on rserver tous les termes contenant un "i"  Apple ? ::lol:: 
Pour en venir  la suite de la conversation mis  part le fait qu'il faut de tout pour tout le monde .
Chacun voit midi  sa porte mais il y a quelques temps je faisais le rapprochement avec les problmes de Microsoft au niveau de ses applis propritaire livres installes avec l'OS.
Du ct d'Apple ( ou je ne vois que a ) on n'en parle pas ?
Pas de procs mdiatiss ?
C'est peut-tre pas pour tout le monde pareil ?
Moi a me choque

----------


## Lyche

> J'arrive en retard pour "l'histoire" des API soit je suis pass dessus en lisant soit j'aimerais bien avoir l'explication finale de ce terme pour apple ??? 
> Pour moi et surtout ici API veut dire ce que ca veu dire et ca me coince un peu d'entendre API pour une appli 
> enfin peut tre devrait on rserver tous les termes contenant un "i"  apple ?
> Pour en venir  la suite de la conversation mis  part le fait qu'il faut de tout pour tout le monde .
> Chacun voie midi  sa porte mais il y a quelques temps je faisait le rapprochement avec les problmes de microsoft au niveau de ses applis propritaire livres installes avec l'OS.
> Du cot d'apple ( ou je ne vois que a ) on n'en parle pas ?
> pas de procs mdiatiss ?
> C'est peut tre pas pour tout le monde pareil ?
> Moi ca me choque


La diifrence c'est que MS dtiens 90% des PDM d'ordinateur de type PC et que les concurrents ne sont pas assez mis en avant.

----------


## Aqua-Passion.com

> La diifrence c'est que MS dtiens 90% des PDM d'ordinateur de type PC et que les concurrents ne sont pas assez mis en avant.


D'accord mais alors combien de % de PDM d'ordinateur de type MAC pour apple ?
Et les concurrents ? peut-tre par exemple pour ce cas prcis les applis refuses par apple store ?

----------


## Nebulix

Quand j'tais petit, on m'a recommand de me mfier des messieurs qui me proposeraient des bonbons  la sortie de l'cole.
Les snobs immatures avides du dernier gadget feraient bien de rflchir  ce qu'il y a derrire ce qu'on leur fait acheter, en l' occurence  le droit de diriger leur information et leur morale.

----------


## dams78

Ok Apple fait ce qu'il veut, mais d'un autre ct si nous dveloppeurs / professionnels de l'informatique ne sommes pas l pour dire : l y a un dbut d'abus, ce n'est pas l'utilisateur lambda qui va s'en rendre compte.
Apple a effectivement mis en plus un truc pas mal qui est l'Apple Store mais  trop vouloir le contrler c'est au final l'utilisateur qui va en ptir, et il y a de forte chance pour qu'il ne le sache mme pas : quoi ce journal n'est pas disponible sur l'Iphone.

----------


## Lyche

Tu entends quoi par




> [...]c'est au final l'utilisateur qui va en ptir, et il y a de forte chance pour qu'il ne le sache mme pas [...]


Parce que si tu ne te rend pas compte que quelque chose ne te manques pas.. Est-ce que tu en ptis dans ta vie quotidienne?

----------


## goomazio

La grenouille qui ne se rend pas compte que l'eau chauffe petit  petit va cuire  la fin.
Mais bon, ce serait une lgende selon certains : la grenouille, si elle n'est pas  l'aise, va tout faire pour sortir de l'eau.

Reste  voir si elle en aura les moyens (a rejoint ce que vous disiez  propos d'IE6).

----------


## dams78

> Tu entends quoi par
> 
> 
> 
> Parce que si tu ne te rend pas compte que quelque chose ne te manques pas.. Est-ce que tu en ptis dans ta vie quotidienne?


Bah l'exemple qui est cit ici peut quand mme tre assimil  de la censure.

----------


## Lyche

> Bah l'exemple qui est cit ici peut quand mme tre assimil  de la censure.


Moui, sauf que ce n'est pas global. Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'on a encore le choix de choisir Apple ou non. Que ses utilisateurs s'enferment dans un monde totalement contrl par Apple, c'est leur problme, on le dit depuis suffisamment longtemps.

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais ceux qui choisissent ne sont pas ceux qui sont censurs, ils ne savent donc pas qu'ils "devraient" choisir autre chose.

----------


## Lyche

> Mais ceux qui choisissent ne sont pas ceux qui sont censurs, ils ne savent donc pas qu'ils "devraient" choisir autre chose.


Je comprend pas  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

Ceux qui choisissent d'utiliser les iPhone, ce sont les utilisateurs.
Ceux qui sont censurs, ce sont les dveloppeurs.

----------


## dams78

> Moui, sauf que ce n'est pas global. Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'on a encore le choix de choisir Apple ou non. Que ses utilisateurs s'enferment dans un monde totalement contrl par Apple, c'est leur problme, on le dit depuis suffisamment longtemps.


Aujourd'hui tu as le choix, mais si demain Apple obtient un rel monopole tu n'auras plus vraiment le choix... Ce que je dis c'est que nous sommes assez au courant pour trouver ces pratiques "douteuses" et peut-tre ainsi amliorer les choses, aprs tout si personnes ne se plaingnent pas pour Appel agirait diffremment?
Disons que je comprends pourquoi les dveloppeurs "rlent" et je les encourage aussi  aller vers d'autre plateformes pour faire jouer la concurrence.

Enfin imaginons qu'un tel procd soit mis en place par Microsoft pour Windows...

----------


## FailMan

> Parce qu'il le fait dj pour certaines ... 
> 
> Je n'aime pas Apple ( bon, pour faire simple tout pareil que cs_ntd )
> 
> Cela dit, je n'aime pas je passe mon chemin, maintenant pourquoi Microsoft serait oblig d'installer un ballot screen, tandis qu'Apple en serait exempt ?


C'est ce que je reproche  la CE : un acharnement sur MS.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Enfin imaginons qu'un tel procd soit mis en place par Microsoft pour Windows...


Ils le font dj pour les drivers, dans les versions 64 bits.
En 32 bits, on avait juste un avertissement.

----------


## dams78

> Ils le font dj pour les drivers, dans les versions 64 bits.
> En 32 bits, on avait juste un avertissement.


Je parlais du procd de l'Apple Store, toi aussi?

----------


## Mdinoc

Je pense que oui: Je parle plus prcisment de l'approbation ncessaire par Apple/Microsoft: Sur un Windows 64 bits, tu ne peux pas installer un driver non-sign, et c'est Microsoft qui approuve ou non la signature.

----------


## dams78

> Je pense que oui: Je parle plus prcisment de l'approbation ncessaire par Apple/Microsoft: Sur un Windows 64 bits, tu ne peux pas installer un driver non-sign, et c'est Microsoft qui approuve ou non la signature.


Sympa... 
Merci pour l'info en tout cas.

----------


## Lyche

a parait logique qu'un driver non approuv par MS ne sorte pas quand mme. Combien de fois des Drivers en Beta non valid par MS a fait planter le systme?
Y'a quelque temps nVidia avait sorti un driver pour ses CG qui avait t mis en ligne et non valid par MS et qui causait des dgts sur le matriel.

Pour un logiciel, je trouve a dj moins acceptable (selon la source bien sr, puisqu'on peut facilement glisser un virus ou un vers dans les fichiers du logiciel)

----------


## Mdinoc

Encore que, il semblerait que je me sois tromp:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WHQL_Testing



> A company can choose to sign their own drivers rather than go through  the WHQL testing process. These drivers would not qualify for the  "Certified for Windows" logos, but they would install on 64 bit versions  of Windows and install without a warning message on 32 bit versions of  Windows Vista or Windows 7.[1]  However, it will not install without a warning message on Windows XP.[2]

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 22.03.2010 par Katleen*
*Il suffit de critiquer l'AppStore pour voir ses applications censures, suivant l'exprience d'un dveloppeur amricain*

Il y a quelques jours, le dveloppeur de jeux vido Tommy Refenes a publiquement dcrit la plateforme de vente d'applications dApple comme atroce et horrible.

L'homme vit cependant du commerce d'une de ses crations, Zits&Giggles (jeu qui consiste  faire clater des boutons d'acn), qu'il distribue sur l'Appstore  des prix variant suivant ses humeurs (de 15  299 dollars).

Allant plus loin, il dclare avoir une "pu**** d'aversion pour l'App Store" qui serait "affreux".

Apple n'a bien entendu pas du tout apprci ces propos et a ragit en supprimant purement et simplement l'application de Refenes de son e-store.

 ::fleche::  Mme si le jeu ne devrait pas manquer  grand monde, que penser d'une telle politique de censure ?

Source : Allocution de Tommy Refenes  la Game Developers Conference 2010

----------


## UNi[FR]

Pourquoi developpe-t-il sur cette plateforme si c'est pour la critiqu aprs ?
Il y d'autre systme qui peuvent lui offrir ce qu'il cherche.

En dveloppant pour Apple il faut forcement s'attendre  tre censur un jour ou l'autre !

----------


## _skip

Perso si j'entendais un client descendre mes services en flche, je serai bien tent de lui dire "alors dbrouille-toi sans!". Bilan mitig donc sur cette raction d'apple.

----------


## Traroth2

L'ide de base est de ne s'engueuler avec les les clients : ils te permettent de vivre !

En venant lire les ractions sur le forum, j'tais certain d'en lire o les gens trouveraient a normal, alors que c'est compltement injustifiable ! La libert d'expression, vous connaissez ?

----------


## JeromeBcx

Je rejoins les autres.
Dans un sens je comprends Apple. Il utilise son service, il n'en est pas content, il n'y a plus de raison pour qu'Apple accepte ces applications. ( voir mme si il n'y a pas une trace dans le contrat sign entre dveloppeur et apple une clause de nullit dans ce cas de figure ? ).

De l'autre, je trouve cela trs expditif comme censure
Mais en mme temps, il y a l'art et la manire de critiquer.
Entre dire que le systme n'est pas bon et qu'il faudrait essayer de l'amliorer et avoir une "pu**** d'aversion pour l'App Store" qui serait "affreux"....

----------


## atb

A lire vos commentaires, jespre que Microsoft et les autres compagnies ne vont sy mettre  ::aie::  !! Sinon il ny aura plus dapplications et plus dinformatique. Moi je nachterais jamais cet iphone justement pour cette politique de dictature (je ne trouve pas un autre adjectif pour qualifier la stratgie dApple). 
Censurer les applications + censurer le contenu + censurer les critiques = ?? Vous appelez a comment ?   ::sm::

----------


## Mdinoc

*@Uni[FR]*: Je suppose qu'il a appris  har l'AppStore en voyant les difficults  faire paratre son premier jeu dessus...

----------


## BakaOnigiri

Autant je trouve la raction d'Apple un peut forte (j'arrive  trouver le mot), je veux dire : ils auraient du faire  de manire plus 'politiquement correcte' (et encore, rien ne nous dit si Apple  pas envoy des mails)

Autant, je trouve qu'une personne qui 'test' les services d'Apple et qui prend ses clients pour des cons (prix allant de rien  + de 250$) pour son appli, je dirais que c'est bien fait pour lui.

----------


## goomazio

> Pourquoi developpe-t-il sur cette plateforme si c'est pour la critiqu aprs ?


Si j'ai bien compris la vido, il a dvelopp sur cette plateforme justement pour la critiquer.

----------


## lollancf37

> Autant je trouve la raction d'Apple un peut forte (j'arrive  trouver le mot), je veux dire : ils auraient du faire  de manire plus 'politiquement correcte' (et encore, rien ne nous dit si Apple  pas envoy des mails)
> 
> Autant, je trouve qu'une personne qui 'test' les services d'Apple et qui prend ses clients pour des cons (prix allant de rien  + de 250$) pour son application, je dirais que c'est bien fait pour lui.



Parce qu'il vend bien son application, c'est bien fait pour lui ??

----------


## lollancf37

> Perso si j'entendais un client descendre mes services en flche, je serai bien tent de lui dire "alors dbrouille-toi sans!". Bilan mitig donc sur cette raction d'apple.


Je pense que cela dpendrait de l'importance de ton client et personellement c'est cette ide l qui me drange moi. Cette reaction prouve une fois encore que Apple ne fait aucun effort vis-a-vis des developpeurs, Apple en gros ne fait que rcolter les bnfices et se permet de censurer tout ce qui ne leur plait pas, baser sur des critres que eux seuls connaissent.

----------


## Traroth2

> Si j'ai bien compris la vido, il a dvelopp sur cette plateforme justement pour la critiquer.


Et c'est trs bien ! Apple a des choses  cacher, on dirait...

----------


## Kadelka

> *Mise  jour du 22.03.2010 par Katleen*
> Apple n'a bien entendu pas du tout apprci ces propos et a ragit en supprimant purement et simplement l'application de Refenes de son e-store.
> 
>  Mme si le jeu ne devrait pas manquer  grand monde, que penser d'une telle politique de censure ?


Que penser d'une telle politique de censure...
Honntement, Apple n'a certainement pas vir l'application  cause des propos du dveloppeur.

Un peu de rflexion aurait peut-tre permis une polmique un peu ridicule. Une de plus.

Le dveloppeur a sorti son application  0,99$ (ou 0,79). a ne se vendait pas et donc il a tent l'exprience de monter le prix et son discours tenait sur le fait que les principaux clients achtent par curiosit.
On ne trouve que peu de gamers.

Voil d'o vient son aversion.
Si Apple a censur son application, c'est tout simplement  cause du prix disproportionnel au contenu propos.
Le dveloppeur s'est fait remarqu et Apple a donc ragi.

Oui, ils n'ont pas forcment l'oeil partout et c'est la politique du "pas vu, pas pris".
Il a parl et a attir l'attention, c'est remont jusqu' Apple et boom, il se fait virer.


Du coup, ce qui me dsole, plus que la politique d'Apple, c'est cette news.
On cre le troll volontairement ou je rve ?
Ca devient frquent sur dveloppez, des fois de faon justifie, des fois, comme maintenant, non.

----------


## Benoit_Durand

Ca veut dire que les dveloppeurs n'ont pas le droit de fixer librement le prix de vente de leurs applications ?

----------


## Kadelka

> Ca veut dire que les dveloppeurs n'ont pas le droit de fixer librement le prix de vente de leurs applications ?


Attention, je n'ai pas dit que j'tais en accord avec TOUT ce qui se fait.
Par contre, clairement, Apple avec son AppStore vise principalement le grand public.
Tu sais, ceux qui ne savent pas que dans leur 3GS, y'a deux fois plus de RAM.
Ceux qui ne savent pas forcment qu'en claquant 250$, ils vont avoir un simulateur d'clatage de boutons.

Donc ouais, dans certains cas comme celui-ci, a me semble logique de virer l'app.

Si aprs, le mec la propose  nouveau pour un prix honnte et qu' ce moment l, Apple refuse, alors oui  la polmique.

----------


## s4mk1ng

Wahou apple veut etablir une dictature ou quoi?

----------


## umeboshi

Apple  moins besoin des developpeurs pour faire des sous (et au pire 1 de perdu et 10 de retrouvs qui respecteront leurs clauses bidons) que les dveloppeurs ont besoin de l'appstore pour vendre des applications mme pourries, en touchant 70% de la vente.

C'est quand mme triste de voir que c'est Apple qui passe pour un con, alors que l'auteur de l'application se moque encore plus tous(les utilisateurs en montant ses prix, apple en les critiquant alors qu'il abuse, et la presse car il veut en faire une polmique)

Remettre en cause la libert d'expression par rapport  cette histoire, c'est un peu gros. Et de toute faon, la libert d'expression n'existe pas en France, c'est juste une tolrance.

----------


## _skip

Il y a des gens qui ont t condamns sur plainte de l'diteur pour avoir descendu un certain outil de dveloppement L4G. Alors la libert d'expression, je m'excuse mais j'ai pas le sentiment que a existe.





> Je pense que cela dpendrais de l'importance de ton client et personellement c'est cet ide la qui me drange moi. Cette reaction prouve une fois encore que Apple ne fait aucun effort vis a vis des developpeurs, Apple en gros ne fait que rcolter les bnfices et se permet de censur tout ce qui ne leur plait pas, baser sur des criteres que eux seuls connaissent.


En mme temps, comme je l'ai dit dans mes posts sur les pages prcdentes :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d88...s/#post5065006
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d88...s/#post5065386

Les dveloppeurs viennent leur manger dans la main, et ce sont les utilisateurs qui crent la demande. Tant que les utilisateurs achteront des iPhone, ils donneront raison  Apple.

Pour revenir  la remarque, il est bien clair que c'est pas malin d'envoyer patre un client. Cependant, fustiger ouvertement un partenaire conomique est aussi une sacr idiotie sur le principe. Il s'attendait  quoi ce type? A un "merci"?

Je veux bien qu'on dbatte sur la libert d'expression, mais en mme temps je ne trouve que partiellement condamnable qu'on prive une personne de ses services si celle-ci passe son temps  vomir dessus. C'est clair que sur le fond c'est de la censure et que c'est difficilement admissible, en mme temps cracher sur ses partenaires a se fait pas...

----------


## Skyounet

A ceux qui pensent que c'est plus ou moins normal, vous penseriez quoi si Microsoft sortait un patch pour bloquer l'installation des logiciels de certains diteurs qui critiquent ouvertement Windows et Microsoft (et y'en a beaucoup) ?

Moi je trouverais a anormal tout comme l'histoire ici.

----------


## ferber

> A ce qui pensent que c'est plus ou moins normal, vous penseriez quoi si Microsoft sortait un patch pour bloquer l'installation des logiciels de certains diteurs qui critiquent ouvertement Windows et Microsoft (et y'en a beaucoup) ?
> 
> Moi je trouverais a anormal tout comme l'histoire ici.


Steev joob "critique" Adobe : c'est  bien.
Quelqu'un  "critique" apple  : c'est mal. 
Apple : "think different"

----------


## lollancf37

> Attention, je n'ai pas dit que j'tais en accord avec TOUT ce qui se fait.
> Par contre, clairement, Apple avec son AppStore vise principalement le grand public.
> Tu sais, ceux qui ne savent pas que dans leur 3GS, y'a deux fois plus de RAM.
> Ceux qui ne savent pas forcment qu'en claquant 250$, ils vont avoir un simulateur d'clatage de boutons.
> 
> Donc ouais, dans certains cas comme celui-ci, a me semble logique de virer l'app.
> 
> Si aprs, le mec la propose  nouveau pour un prix honnte et qu' ce moment l, Apple refuse, alors oui  la polmique.


Le probleme si c'est ce que tu dis est vrai, cela voudrait dire qu'il n'ont aucun controle sur ce qu'ils ont sur leur Appstore, ce qui est faux.

Je veux dire par la que c'est un outil commercial avec lequel Apple fait de l'argent.

Bas sur quel critere le prix d'une application Appstore est elle bas ? 
A ma connaissance, Apple a laisser au dveloppeur le choix du prix.

S'il y a des gens qui sont prts  acheter un jeu 250 dollars, Apple n'a pas a intervenir, d'ailleurs ils ne l'ont pas fait jusqu'a que le dveloppeur ose porter critique et avoue lui meme qu'il a fait n'importe quoi. Pour ma part je ne pense pas que Apple c'est souci du prix de l'application (je ne vois pas comment ils n'ont pas pu voir, qu'un jeu coutait plus de 50 dollars) mais plus de leur image de marque.

Vu que ce n'est qu'un petit dveloppeur parmi d'autres, ils ne se sont pas soucier de lui rpondre. C'est tout.





> Apple  moins besoin des dev. pour faire des sous (et au pire 1 de perdu et 10 de retrouvs qui respecteront leurs clauses bidons) que les dev ont besoin de l'appstore pour vendre des applis mme pourries, en touchant 70% de la vente.
> 
> C'est quand mme triste de voir que c'est Apple qui passe pour un con, alors que l'auteur de l'application se moque encore plus de tous (les utilisateurs en montant ses prix, Apple en les critiquant alors qu'il abuse, et la presse car il veut en faire une polmique)
> 
> Remettre en cause la libert d'expression par rapport  cette histoire, c'est un peu gros. Et de toute faon, la libert d'expression n'existe pas en France, c'est juste une tolrance.


Je ne vois pas en quoi l'auteur se fou encore plus de la gueule du monde, personne n'est forc d'acheter son application, ce n'est pas tres honnete ou sympas ou tout ce que tu veux mais je ne vois pas en quoi c'est du foutage de gueule.

De plus que la libert d'expression existe ou pas en France, n'interviens pas dans le dbat sur la politque de "censure" de Apple.

Mais bon juste pour rpondre vite fais, si des gens comme Action Discrete, les Guignoles, Omar et Fred et beaucoup d'autres peuvent parler en France, c'est grace a la libert d'expression. Meme si c'est vrai que sur des sujets plus srieux, il peut etre difficile de faire valoir ce droit en France.

----------


## Kadelka

> Le probleme si c'est ce que tu dis est vrai, cela voudrait dire qu'il n'ont aucun controle sur ce qu'ils ont sur leur Appstore, ce qui est faux.
> 
> Je veux dire par la que c'est un outil commercial avec lequel Apple fait de l'argent.
> 
> Bas sur quel critere le prix d'une application Appstore est elle bas ? 
> A ma connaissance, Apple a laisser au dveloppeur le choix du prix.
> 
> Si il y a des gens qui sont pret a acheter un jeu 250 dollars, Apple n'a pas a intervenir, d'ailleurs ils ne l'ont pas fait jusqu'a que le dveloppeur ose porter critique et avoue lui meme qu'il a fait n'importe quoi. Pour ma part je ne pense pas que Apple c'est soucier du prix de l'application (je ne vois pas comment ils n'ont pas pu voir, qu'un jeu coutait plus de 50 dollars) mais plus de leur image de marque.
> 
> Vu que ce n'est qu'un petit dveloppeur parmis d'autres, ils ne se sont pas soucier de lui rpondre. C'est tout.


A vrai dire, je suis  moiti d'accord avec toi.
Oui le dveloppeur fixe son prix. Ceci dit, lorsque tu achtes Office 2010, si tu le trouves cher et de mauvaise qualit, tu te plains  Microsoft.
Tu achtes l'application du mec, tu la trouves chre et de mauvaise qualit, c'est  Apple que tu te plains.
C'est galement Apple qui doit grer les remboursements.
Comment n'ont-ils pas pu voir que le jeu cote plus de 50$ ? Peut tre parce qu'ils ne scrutent pas le store en permanence.
D'ailleurs, pour me renseigner rgulirement (plusieurs fois par jour), avant l'annonce du retrait et de la polmique s'en suivant, je n'avais jamais entendu parler de l'application.

Donc oui, Apple s'est soucie de son image. Mais oui, elle se soucie galement de la qualit de service pour ses clients.


@la rdaction : je trouve particulirement amusant que vous censuriez des messages qui n'taient pas foncirement insultant pile sur un thread dans lequel vous critiquez... la censure !
Du coup, je conclurais par : "Que penser d'une telle censure ?"

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 23.03.2010 par Katleen*
*OperaMini vient d'tre soumis  l'AppStore, un iPhone offert  l'internaute devinant l'instant de son approbation*

Opera vient de franchir le cap et de soumettre une version allge de son navigateur conue pour tourner sous l'OS de l'iPhone : OperaMini.
A l'instant o j'cris ces lignes, cela fait dj 02heures21minutes34secondes que l'application a t envoye  l'AppStore.

Opera a en effet lanc un dcompte en temps rel sur son site, et demande mme aux internautes d'mettre un pronostique quant au moment ou Apple validera OperaMini. A la cl : un iPhone tout neuf  gagner.

Et vous, quand pensez-vous que l'AppStore validera OperaMini ? Si validation il y a, bien sr...

Source : Le dcompte sur le site d'Opera

----------


## kOrt3x

Apple va t'il autoriser Opera qui peut faire de l'ombre  Safari ??? Je ne pense pas.

----------


## Lyche

> Apple va t'il autoriser Opera qui peut faire de l'ombre  Safari ??? Je ne pense pas.


Je me suis dis la mme chose au premier abord, mais s'ils le font pas a va tre une vrai galre pour eux quand Opra va porter plainte comme ils ont fait pour MS et IE  ::roll:: .

----------


## atb

Mais comment a marche leur jeu ?  j'ai entr 1 pour une journe et il m'a mis 3 minutes  ::aie:: 
Apparemment Opera sont sure de leur application. mais c'est pas gagn !

----------


## Dogueson

Des milliers de patrons de PME et d'exploitations agricoles sont obligs de passer  la moulinette des acheteurs des enseignes de la grande distribution, laquelle matresse du lien avec le client final, fixe ses conditions, y compris au mpris de la loi.
Apple ne fait que reproduire cet abus de position dominante dont elle est seule  retirer vritablement profit. Navrant, mais gure surprenant.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Mise  jour du 13/04/10*

*Opera Mini disponible dans l'AppStore*
*Apple accepte la concurrence du navigateur norvgien*


L'application Opera Mini vient d'tre valide par Apple.

La version mobile du navigateur norvgien (qui vient de passer, toutes versions confondues, la barre symbolique des 100 millions d'utilisateurs) tait dj prsente sur Android mais attendait avec impatience l'assentiment de Cupertino (lire ci-avant).

Cette validation peut paratre anodine.

Elle ne l'est pas.

Vues les conditions drastiques d'admission des applications, nombreux sont ceux qui, ici-mme, pariaient sur un refus d'Apple. La socit voit en effet souvent d'un trs mauvais il l'arrive de technologies concurrentes dans son pr-carr (lire par ailleurs : Apple expulse Flash, .NET et Java de l'iPhone).

Mais souvent ne veut pas dire toujours. Les utilisateurs d'iPhone auront donc  prsent le choix entre Safari et Opera Mini pour surfer sur le net.

Reste  savoir si cette validation traduit le dbut d'une ouverture durable  la concurrence, ou s'il ne s'agit que d'une exception qui confirme la rgle (voire le signe qu'Apple considrerait que ce navigateur ne fait pas le poids face  Safari).

Pour mmoire, Firefox n'est pas prsent sur l'iPhone et la Fondation Mozilla n'envisage mme pas de porter son navigateur sur cette plateforme.


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*

----------


## _skip

Peut tre ont-ils eu peur que les dirigeants d'Opera aillent de nouveau jouer les victimes devant la commission europenne comme ils l'ont si bien fait contre microsoft?

Mieux vaut a qu'un IPhone avec un ballot screen...

----------


## GrandNoliv

Ce n'est pas une surprise, Opera Mini n'enfreint pas les rgles strictes de l'AppStore. Le problme est que ces rgles strictes ne permettraient pas  Firefox d'tre port sur l'iPhone,  cause de l'interdiction dans les TOS (Terms of service, ou un truc du genre) de permettre  son application d'excuter du code dans un interprteur embarqu (empchant d'avoir son propre moteur javascript).

Il existe cependant d'autres navigateurs concurrents sur iPhone, mais bass sur webkit.

Les applications qui, dans le pass, avaient t refuses pour cause de "duplication de fonctionnalit", ont en gnral finalement t acceptes, aprs clarification ou ajustements... l'iPhone n'est pas totalement ferm  la concurrence. Il faut tre vigilant surtout aux changements de politiques, qui font mal et sont parfois limite, ou au del de la limite pour certains.

----------


## JackDaniels93

> Peut tre ont-ils eu peur que les dirigeants d'Opera aillent de nouveau jouer les victimes devant la commission europenne comme ils l'ont si bien fait contre microsoft?
> 
> Mieux vaut a qu'un IPhone avec un ballot screen...


Attend, Safari est prinstall sur les iPhones, c'est maintenant qu'Opera va porter plainte pour que l'utilisateur ait le choix du navigateur ds le premier dmarrage de son mobile !  ::mrgreen:: 

Je plaisante, en tout cas c'est bien cette concurrence. Je viens de tester l'application justement, et malgr quelques bugs de jeunesse, il y a pas  dire, c'est fichtrement plus rapide que Safari Mobile !

----------


## Julien_G

L'application n'est pas mal, mais moins agrable pour naviguer sur une page web qu'avec Safari.
De plus, on ne peut pas zoomer comme on le dsire. C'est soit taille normale, soit toute la page  ::?:

----------


## beekeep

> L'application n'est pas mal, mais moins agrable pour naviguer sur une page web qu'avec Safari.
> De plus, on ne peut pas zoomer comme on le dsire. C'est soit taille normale, soit toute la page


+1

et en affichant toute la page on voit vraiment pas bien :

----------


## bizulk

Bof ...
Permettre un nouveau navigateur autant de temps aprs, alors que les utilisateurs se sont conforms au Safari qui est trs bon.*Cela sera facile pour Apple d'annoncer la prfrence des utilisateurs.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 20.04.2010 par Katleen*
*"Ceux qui veulent du porno peuvent acheter un tlphone Android", rpond Steve Jobs  un consommateur mcontent*

Marki Fiore est devenu doublement clbre il y a peu. D'abord, il est le premier web journaliste (il publie uniquement en ligne) a avoir reu le prix Pulitzer. Et puis, son application comportant des "satires de personnages publics" a t rejete de l'AppStore.

Cette nouvelle censure de la part de la firme  la pomme a cr une nouvelle polmique, aussi norme qu'inattendue, tant et si bien que sous les pressions du peuple Apple a dcid d'intgrer cette application dans sa boutique, et a donc demand  son auteur de la lui soumettre  nouveau.

Mais l'histoire ne s'arrte pas l. Passablement agac par tout ce battage mdiatique, et surtout par la remise en cause de ses principes, Steve Jobs a envoy quelques e-mails de rponse assez serrs  des utilisateurs mcontents qui lui avaient crit.

Dans l'un d'eux, datant de la semaine dernire, il qualifie le rejet de l'application de Fiore "d'erreur".

Aprs avoir critiqu "la boutique porno d'Android, o les adultes et vos enfants ne peuvent tlcharger que du porno" lors des questions/rponses de la confrence de presse qui avait suivi l'annonce de l'iPhone 4.0, il a rcidiv il y a quelques jours en rpondant  un fan d'Apple.

Matthew Browing avait contact Jobs, lui expliquant son attachement  Apple par le fait qu'il s'est offert quatre iPhones, 2 Mac, des routeurs et d'autres appareils de la marque, etc... avant de dclarer : "Malheureusement, je commence  avoir un problme philosophique avec votre entreprise. Apple choisit de plus en plus,  la place de ses consommateurs, quels contenus ils peuvent recevoir. (...) Je suis tout  fait d'accord pour que les images sexuelles soient gardes loin des enfants, et mme pour que les adultes ne tombent pas l dessus  moins de vouloir en voir. Mais c'est le rle des contrles parentaux. Crez donc une catgorie spciale pour ces applications, qui seraient alors bloques par les parents. Le rle d'Apple n'est pas d'tre une police morale, mais plutt de crer des gadgets cools qui feront ce que veulent leurs propritaires."

La rponse de Steve Jobs fut courte et...franche :

"L'application de Fiore sera bientt dans l'AppStore. C'tait une erreur. Cependant, nous pensons avoir une responsabilit morale de garder le porno loin de l'iPhone. Ceux qui veulent du porno peuvent acheter un tlphone Android".

Un peu cash, Steve, quand on ne respecte pas ses prceptes.

Sources : 
 - Le premier e-mail  propos de "l'erreur" 

 - Une copie de l'e-mail adress  Matthew : 


 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de sa raction ?

 ::fleche::  Steve Jobs se sent-il menac par le succs d'Android ? En est-il jaloux ?

----------


## Ragmaxone

> *Mise  jour du 20.04.2010 par Katleen*


whoulala ... il a vraiment un problme SJ ... on croirait entendre Balmer quand il parlait de l'iPhone au dbut (je sais pas s'il le fait encore  ::aie:: )

je sais pas pourquoi ils font a ...

peur d'Androd je sais pas, mais on dirait bien que oui  ::D: 
en tout cas c'est pas la rponse d'un mec  ::zen:: , y a un truc qui le travaille.

au final Androd ne peut que faire du bien  Apple parce que si, comme beaucoup le prssentent et le prdisent, il perce et dstabilise, voir renverse la vapeur qui propulse l'iPhone, ils vont se remettre en question (j'espre pour eux) et revoir leur systme de fond en comble  ::):  et c'est toujours une bonne chose.

----------


## Chabanus

Avec l'arrive d'iPad je ne vois pas comment Android de Google pourra tenir tte devant l'iPhone. Steve a juste pt un cble. Mais on ne sait jamais, aprs son chec devant Bill aux annes quatre vingt, Google pourrait trs bien en faire de mme dans les annes  venir.

----------


## _skip

Encore de l'arrogance de la part d'Apple et Steve Jobs. 
On aura bientt un monde aseptis  l'essence de pomme.

----------


## onet

L'ipad ? Tu parles de ce truc dpass techniquement, et sorti  grand battage mdiatique ? Simple effet de mode. Apple n'aura pas la chance d'avoir 2 ans d'avance sur android, cette fois. Donc oui, je pense qu'ils ont peur d'android et de Google. Et leur politique d'Apple store ne les aide pas! 

Laissons passer quelques temps, et on refait le point  la fin de l'anne... m'est avis que certains riront moins...

----------


## iznogoudmc

> Ceux qui ne savent pas forcment qu'en claquant 250$, ils vont avoir un simulateur d'clatage de boutons.
> 
> Donc ouais, dans certains cas comme celui-ci, a me semble logique de virer l'app.
> 
> Si aprs, le mec la propose  nouveau pour un prix honnte et qu' ce moment l, Apple refuse, alors oui  la polmique.


Mais de quel droit Apple se mle de ce que je suis prt  voir ou  payer ? Ils devraient revoir leur clbre publicit "1984", et se demander s'ils ne sont pas passs de l'autre ct du "tlcran" !

----------


## pseudocode

> "Cependant, nous pensons avoir une responsabilit morale de garder le porno loin de l'iPhone."


Manque la photo de S.Jobs, la main sur le coeur, le regard vers l'horizon...

un lger zoom arrire, un drapeau amricain flottant au vent en arrire plan, et l'hymne national en fond sonore...

Comme c'est beau.  ::D:

----------


## tontonnux

> Mais de quel droit Apple se mle de ce que je suis prt  voir ou  payer ?


D'ailleurs j'ai une question les gens.
A partir du moment o 100% des applications pour iPhone sont vendues via l'appStore, doit-on considrer que Apple s'attribue le monopole de la distribution sur ce support. Or, s'agissant d'une activit conomique (la distribution d'application je veux dire), cette situation ne devrait-elle pas lui imposer certaines obligations ? Je veux dire, en Europe, le monopole n'est-il pas interdit ?
Par ce que dans ce cas, non l'iPhone n'est pas en situation de monopole, mais Apple l'est bien concernant la distribution d'application pour iPhone.

Quelqu'un aurait une lanterne pour m'clairer ?

----------


## Zeusviper

> Quelqu'un aurait une lanterne pour m'clairer ?






> Si on utilise une dfinition trop restrictive, le monopole est partout.


Microsoft a le monopole de vendre windows..
Google a le monopole sur ses ads.
Renault a le monopole des Renault...

on peut aller loin comme a....

----------


## tontonnux

> Microsoft a le monopole de vendre windows..
> Google a le monopole sur ses ads.
> Renault a le monopole des Renault...
> 
> On peut aller loin comme a....


Microsoft produit Windows, Apple ne produit pas les applications iPhone. Et tu peux galement acheter une Renault autre part que chez un concessionnaire Renault.

Edit : Et puis les points de vente pour acheter Windows c'est pas ce qui manque

----------


## Traroth2

> Microsoft a le monopole de vendre windows..
> Google a le monopole sur ses ads.
> Renault a le monopole des Renault...
> 
> on peut aller loin comme a....


Oui, mais bon, les applications sur l'AppStore, ce n'est pas Apple qui les a faites, pour commencer, donc Apple a aussi le monopole de distribution des applications bidules et trucs faites par machin. Microsoft a fait Windows, Renault a fait les voitures qu'il vend, et les ads de Google, a n'a rien  voir, c'est de l'affichage publicitaire, et il y a des concurrents. Ca n'a rien  voir avec de la distribution.

Et la meilleure ? Microsoft n'assure pas la distribution de Windows. a s'achte  la FNAC ou chez Auchan. Les bagnoles Renault sont disponibles chez n'importe quel concessionnaire qui dcide d'en vendre (depuis une directive europenne d'il y a quelques annes, les constructeurs n'ont plus le droit d'exiger des concessionnaires qu'ils ne fassent que leur marque).

----------


## JoeChip

Apple vise - et a toujours vis - un seul type de clientle : les fashion-victims, qui toujours veulent ce qui est neuf et semble "branch". 

Si on y regarde de plus prs, leur matriel est cher (mais "design") et leurs logiciels assez mal faits ; leurs OS ne sont plus aussi "meilleurs que windows" depuis XP, et comme tout est ferm, on ne peut pas facilement adapter  ses besoins. Une appli comme ITunes est trs infrieure (en termes de facilit d'utilisation)  Winamp (par exemple). 

Ils ont une politique commerciale qui semble considrer les clients comme des enfants incapables de grer leur scurit, leur matriel etc etc... Et  prsent, ils intgrent des critres moraux ! Ca semble bien dans la ligne, mais l ils ont quitt la ralit... Apple est un dinosaure qui date de l'poque o on croyait qu'on pouvait avoir un systme ferm viable  long terme... Au dbut d'internet grand public, Compuserve avait aussi cru a...

Il est vident qu'une socit commerciale a comme but de gagner de l'argent, indpendamment de toute morale, mais quand mme, certaines le font en profitant de/en encourageant l'ignorance... On ne peut pas trouver a "bien".

C'est ce qui avait fait fortement critiquer MS, qui pourtant ne contrle "que" l'OS et quelques applis... Mais qui n'oblige pas  avoir leur approbation pour pouvoir utiliser un programme (ou du matriel) tiers... Acheter du matriel Apple est plus cher que le reste, mais aprs il appartient encore partiellement  Apple !! Je n'ai jamais compris que cette marque soit un symbole d'insoumission... Je trouve que c'est plutt un signe de soumission...

----------


## jerkeve

Mac m'nerve plutt par sa tendance  demander le N de ma carte de crdit avant de dbloquer iTune... mais pour la rponse de Steve Jobs quant au porno, sincrement, je pense qu'*il a raison*.

C'est un problme de socit. Il a le droit de faire ce choix, de toute faon ceux qui veulent voir ce type de choses en trouveront autant qu'ils en veulent sur d'autres mdias (films, internet, presse, etc.). Inclure une application porn dans ses boutiques n'est pas,  ma connaissance, un droit lgal ni un devoir... n'en dplaise aux amateurs ! Donc si NOUS sommes libres d'acheter ou non un Mac, LUI est libre de vendre ou non du porn dans sa boutique.

Notez que je ne rentre pas dans le polmique de fond sur le porno (Ce qui pourrait tre fait. Si l'on n'est pas utilisateur mais victime, le regard que l'on pose sur le phnomne n'est pas le mme... mais c'est une autre histoire)

----------


## tontonnux

> ... mais pour la rponse de Steve Jobs quant au porno, sincrement, je pense qu'*il a raison*.


Sauf que visiblement Apple ne s'est pas arrt l. Refuser l'application d'un journaliste par ce que certaines satires n'taient pas  son got, a c'est trs grave.

Avec ce comportement, Apple s'attaque  la libert d'expression et donc au libre arbitre de chacun.

Si on voit un peu plus loin, on peut sans trop se tromper penser que l'iPad et d'autres tablettes deviendront un support privilgi pour la presse. Voire mme finir par devenir le support de prdilection. Mais dans ce cas le distributeur a un pouvoir norme.

----------


## Perplexe

Je trouve assez ironique de vous voir, tous l en train de vous rassurer sur la nullit d'Apple, la mauvaise qualit de son OS, son absence d'avance sur Android, et de prvoir bien sr son chec certain, et trs proche.

"Si on y regarde de plus prs, leur matriel est cher (mais "design") et leurs logiciels assez mal faits ; leurs OS ne sont plus aussi "meilleurs que windows" depuis XP, et comme tout est ferm, on ne peut pas facilement adapter  ses besoins. Une appli comme ITunes est trs infrieure (en termes de facilit d'utilisation)  Winamp (par exemple)."

Pour le matriel, vous n'avez jamais ouvert un ordinateur Apple ? Laptop, desktop, iphone, ipad ? Au niveau de l'intgration, il n'y a pas photo. Je vous invite  vrifier par vous mme :

ipad : http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPad-Teardown/2183/1
macbook pro :http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBo...-Unibody/814/1
MacPro : http://www.apple.com/macpro/design.html#expansion

Et j'en passe.

XP comparable  MacOsX ? L je rigole bien. Tout est inclus par dfaut dans Mac Os X, tout est  ajouter dans Windows XP qui par ailleurs n'est pas un mauvais systme.

Un peu de recherche sur le web permet de trouver de nombreux comparatifs comme celui-ci : http://media.pcadvisor.co.uk/cmsdata...or%20Linux.pdf

Ils sont tous grosso modo en faveur de Mac Os X.

Affirmer qu'Apple est un monde ferm revient  continuer  dire que la terre est plate plusieurs sicles aprs Galile. Winamp est un logiciel qui n'existe QUE sur windows. Alors se plaindre de son absence sur MacOs X est vraiment une preuve de mauvaise foi patente.

Par contre, des lecteurs similaires existent par centaines sous Windows, linux et par extension sur Mac Os X.

Que l'on critique Apple, a me semble tout  fait lgitime, mais l faut le faire bien et peut-tre faire preuve d'un tout petit peu de bonne volont pour essayer de comprendre pourquoi tous les utilisateurs de Mac nes ont pas ncessairement des idiots fashion victims qui n'utilisent leurs machine que pour crire des mails et regarder des sites web sans flash.

C'est pas tout blanc ou tout noir, tout mchant et tout gentils, sinon, on vivrait dans un film amricain avec Stalone comme premier rle.

Et j'ajoute que l'iphone et l'ipad ne sont pas des ordinateurs mais des diffuseurs de contenus. A ce titre, Apple est parfaitement lgitime  slectionner lesdits contenus.

----------


## GuiDjad

Ils parlent de devoir moral mais en faite ce qu'ils veulent c'est juste ne pas inquiter les parents qui voudront acheter un iphone  ses enfants...
Apple a comme politique de ne pas laisser passer tout ce qui pourrait leur nuire. C'est pour moi comme de la propagande, on contrle tout et comme a pas de fuite. a nuit  la libert de chacun...

Aprs de l  dire que Apple fait des mauvais produits, je ne suis pas d'accord. Les macbook sont trs bien pour un ordinateur portable de boulot. Un imac est trs bien aussi pour les bureaux avec peu d'espace tout comme le mac mini. Un iphone est trs bien (une fois jailbreak...). Je m'arrte l. Mais a cote chre...

Voici pour moi les deux problmes d'Apple, leurs prix et leurs politique proche de la propagande.

----------


## Mdinoc

Contrler ce qui passe ou non par sa boutique n'est acceptable que quand on n'est pas *l'unique* boutique pour un support donn.

C'est comme si Steve Ballmer disait "Non, pas de a sous Windows".

----------


## GuiDjad

> Et j'ajoute que l'iphone et l'ipad ne sont pas des ordinateurs mais des diffuseurs de contenus. A ce titre, Apple est parfaitement lgitime  slectionner lesdits contenus.


Ah non l je ne suis pas d'accord. L'iPhone est un smartphone, aussi appel ordiphone. D'aprs la dfinition, c'est un tlphone qui vise  ressembler  un ordinateur.
AppStore est un diffuseur de contenu. Oui mais Apple refuse de laisser passer d'autre diffuseur de contenu... Si ce n'tait pas le cas, a serait tout a fait acceptable ce qu'Apple fait.

----------


## dams78

Mais quel parent peut offrir un iphone  400 plus un abonnement tous les mois  50  ces gamins????

----------


## FredN

> Pour le matriel, vous n'avez jamais ouvert un ordinateur Apple ? Laptop, desktop, iphone, ipad ? Au niveau de l'intgration, il n'y a pas photo. Je vous invite  vrifier par vous mme


En effet, magnifique. Mais qu'est-ce que a change pour l'utilisateur final ?




> XP comparable  MacOsX ? L je rigole bien. Tout est inclus par dfaut dans Mac Os X, tout est  ajouter dans Windows XP qui par ailleurs n'est pas un mauvais systme.


Ah bon, office est dj inclus dans MacOsX  ? Heureux de l'apprendre... Sur Windows non plus, c'est vrai... Sur MacOsX, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un systme magnifique, mais d'tre sur des rails et que a devient trs compliqu ds que je veux sortir de ces rails. Et surtout d'avoir un ordinateur trs orient loisirs, mais avec de srieux manques du ct professionnel.

Et a concerne tout ce que fait Apple. On ne va pas me faire croire que d'un point de vue professionnelle, c'est srieux de devoir installer quelque chose d'aussi lourd que itune pour synchroniser son iphone (et qu'on ne puisse pas le faire par bluetooth).

J'admets que ces appareils ont de sacres qualits, mais aussi de gros dfauts, dont - et a c'est plus grave - certains sont volontaires de la part du fabriquant. Donc comme pour tout, avant d'acheter btement, il faudrait savoir ce qu'on veut faire avec (valable aussi pour PC).

----------


## Perplexe

"En effet, magnifique. Mais qu'est-ce que a change pour l'utilisateur final ?"

Un exemple concret, rien que la semaine dernire : j'ai essay de sortir le HD d'un Vaio qui dconnait pour le mettre dans un boitier USB et le copier avant de rinstaller Vista. Impossible d'accder au disque sans tout dmanteler. Avec un MacBook ou MacBook Pro, a m'aurait pris 5 minutes.

J'ai un serveur HP sous mon bureau, et il y a une panne intermittente que je n'arrive pas  identifier. Probablement la nappe SCSI qui a t plie par pression du capot latral. Quand un ordi est bien conu, a ne peut pas arriver.

Si tu regardes bien l'iPad, peu de tablettes ont la mme finesse pour les mmes dimensions. Regarde comment est conu le fond du botier et tu verras que la rigidit de l'ensemble (donc sa solidit) a t au centre de sa conception.

Pour les contenus, un iphone ne cote pas 400, tout le monde le sait bien et tout le monde fait exprs de l'oublier. Le mien, SFR me l'a offert, ce qui est le cas de 90% des achats.

L'iphone a le mme Os que l'ipod Touch, les mmes canaux de chargement d'applications et les ipod Touch sont trs rpandus chez les ados qui n'ont pas de portable. Figure toi que la plupart des ados ont un portable  12-13 ans, ce qui est bien videmment idiot.

Mes enfants ont des itouch et je suis heureux de savoir qu'ils n'ont pas d'applis cochonnes dessus, mme si mon fils peut parfaitement aller sur des sites pornos avec.

"C'est comme si Steve Ballmer disait "Non, pas de a sous Windows" : encore un raccourci. Tu peux programmer des applis sous Mac Os X tant que tu veux.

"Sur MacOsX, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un systme magnifique, mais d'tre sur des rails et que a devient trs compliqu ds que je veux sortir de ces rails. Et surtout d'avoir un ordinateur trs orient loisirs, mais avec de srieux manques du ct pro."

Plein d'entreprises et de pros travaillent sous Mac. Maintenant, puisque tu es si certain que ce ne sont que des guignols et que tu as raison, c'est vrai qu'il t'est inutile de gratter un peu plus loin que tes certitudes.

Sache par exemple qu'tant grant d'une bote de 5 salaris pendant 4 ans, avec un serveur Mac Os X et des clients Mac pour nous, et un serveur Windows pour un client qui l'exigeait, je n'ai pas eu de contrat de maintenance sur mon serveur Mac,  ni problme d'ailleurs, alors que mon HP TC 2100 sous windows 2000  serveur requierait une surveillance et un entretien constants, avec contrat de maintenance, antivirus hors de prix, des pannes alatoires, des journes d'interventions, et tout un tas d'autres merdes qui sont restes inexplicables.

Evidemment, si tu te places en tant qu'informaticien, c'est super parce que a fait marcher le commerce.

----------


## pseudocode

@Perplexe: Relativement d'accord avec le dbut de ton post. Apple fait de trs jolis produits "complets" (compars a la concurrence qui fait de l'assemblage). 

Mais cette remarque l:




> JAffirmer qu'Apple est un monde ferm revient  continuer  dire que la terre est plate plusieurs sicles aprs Galile.


Pas d'accord.

Apple a toujours t un cosystme ferm. L'ouverture de Apple est plutt un effet colatral d  l'utilisation de protocoles/formats couramment rpandus (TCP/IP, IDE, FAT, USB, ... ) en lieu et place des protocoles/formats historiques (AppleTalk, SCSI, HFS, ADB, ...)

----------


## JoeChip

> tous les utilisateurs de Mac nes ont pas ncessairement des idiots fashion victims


Je n'ai jamais dit a ! Le prtendre est vraiment une "preuve de mauvaise foi patente" (plonasme...?). Je n'ai pas parl d'idiots, et je parlais de la clientle *vise*, non de la clientle *atteinte*.




> Winamp est un logiciel qui n'existe QUE sur windows. Alors se plaindre de son absence sur MacOs X est vraiment une preuve de mauvaise foi patente.


C'est pour comparer deux applis comparables dans les deux mondes, je ne vois pas o est la mauvaise foi. En plus on est oblig d'installer ITunes pour utiliser l'IPod non ? 




> C'est pas tout blanc ou tout noir, tout mchant et tout gentils, sinon, on vivrait dans un film amricain avec Stalone comme premier rle.


Quel bon argument ! Qui parle de mchants et de gentils ?!




> Et j'ajoute que l'iphone et l'ipad ne sont pas des ordinateurs mais des diffuseurs de contenus. A ce titre, Apple est parfaitement lgitime  slectionner lesdits contenus.


Un diffuseur de contenu qui peut accder au web, moi j'appelle a un ordinateur, mais soit...

Une tl est aussi un diffuseur de contenu... Donc un fabricant de tls a le droit d'interdire de regarder Arte ou TF1 avec sa tl...?! Comme les radios en Albanie lorsqu'elle tait stalinienne, rgles en usine sur la longueur d'onde de la radio officielle... Aprs, on peut ou non accepter ces conditions... Se soumettre ou non, quoi...

Bref, on voit bien que le choix d'un Apple n'est pas toujours rationnel... C'est pas des mauvaises machines, mais "a peut", comme on dit,  ce prix-l...

----------


## Perplexe

> @Perplexe: Relativement d'accord avec le dbut de ton post. Apple fait de trs jolis produits "complets" (compars a la concurrence qui fait de l'assemblage). 
> 
> Mais cette remarque l:
> 
> 
> 
> Pas d'accord.
> 
> Apple a toujours t un cosystme ferm. L'ouverture de Apple est plutt un effet colatral d  l'utilisation de protocoles/formats couramment rpandus (TCP/IP, IDE, FAT, USB, ... ) en lieu et place des protocoles/formats historiques (AppleTalk, SCSI, HFS, ADB, ...)


L'ouverture d'Apple date de MacOsX, c'est--dire 2001. Il me semble qu'en matire d'informatique, c'est assez ancien dj.

A l'poque, Apple qui supportait dj l'USB et le TCP/IP avec MacOs9, s'est ouvert au monde Unix, autorisant le portage de milliers d'applis et diffusant par ailleurs des outils de dveloppement sans restriction aucune.

Le SCSI n'est pas une norme Apple mais Apple l'a utilis trs tt pour ses qualits bien suprieures aux autres. J'avais du SCSI dans mon mac achet il y a 15 ans. J'ai du SCSI dans un serveur HP aujourd'hui.

Aujourd'hui, dire qu'Apple est ferm est une hrsie. Il existe mme un programme spcial entreprises pour dvelopper des outils Iphone en interne, en dehors du circuit Itune Store.

Apple est au plus prs des standards web, au plus prs des standards XML, et accepte toutes sortes d'OS (par exemple Windows). Je ne crois pas que ce soit un monde trs ferm.

Je sais que beaucoup de gens qui ont l'habitude de Windows ont du mal  se mettre  Mac Os X parce que la philosophie est radicalement diffrente, mais a n'en fait pas un mauvais systme.

----------


## umeboshi

Les rsultats sont l, les actionnaires sont contents, et les clients mcontents ne sont pas si nombreux, ils sont juste sur-mdiatiss, par pur lobbying.
Encore une fois, pourquoi Apple changerait de stratgie marketing  chaque fois qu'un client pleurniche ? qui est le plus capricieux ?

en ce qui concerne les applis de c***, je pense que a doit demander un travail colossal pour Apple (contenu pdophile, droits des images, prostitution...) lors de la validation, c'est peut-tre la raison (relle, non pas marketing)

Mais continuez de ragir si ngativement aux propos de la pomme, c'est exactement ce qu'ils recherchent car vous leur faire une publicit gratuite  ::):

----------


## Perplexe

> Je n'ai jamais dit a ! Le prtendre est vraiment une "preuve de mauvaise foi patente" (plonasme...?). Je n'ai pas parl d'idiots, et je parlais de la clientle *vise*, non de la clientle *atteinte*.
> 
> C'est pour comparer deux applis comparables dans les deux mondes, je ne vois pas o est la mauvaise foi. En plus on est oblig d'installer ITunes pour utiliser l'IPod non ? 
> 
> Quel bon argument ! Qui parle de mchants et de gentils ?!
> 
> Une tl est aussi un diffuseur de contenu... Donc un fabricant de tls a le droit d'interdire de regarder Arte ou TF1 avec sa tl...?! Comme les radios en Albanie lorsqu'elle tait stalinienne, rgles en usine sur la longueur d'onde de la radio officielle... Aprs, on peut ou non accepter ces conditions... Se soumettre ou non, quoi...
> 
> Bref, on voit bien que le choix d'un mac n'est pas toujours rationnel... C'est pas des mauvaises machines, mais "a peut", comme on dit,  ce prix-l...


Ah bon ? 

"Ils ont une politique commerciale qui semble considrer les clients comme des enfants incapables de grer leur scurit, leur matriel etc etc..."

C'est marrant mais  bien y regarder, si tu connais le nombre de PC zombies sous windows dans le monde, tu verras que tous les utilisateurs de PC ne sont pas des adultes en matire de scurit.

D'ailleurs, y'a mme pas besoin d'tre un enfant, il suffit parfois d'appuyer sur la touche "F1".

Ensuite, tu parles de cible vise et de cible atteinte, et tu oublie la cible non-vise et non atteinte, dont tu fais probablement partie. C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle ton argumentation me semble relever plus du prjug que de l'exprience.

Tu n'es pas oblig d'acheter un iPhone, ou alors tu es vraiment une fashion victim. Sois l'iphone t'apporte des choses que les autres ne t'apportent pas et tu fais la balance entre les avantages et les inconvnients, soit il ne correspond pas  tes besoins et tu n'as pas de raison de l'acheter.

Dans les deux cas, tu es un adulte consentant, nullement oblig et dou d'un esprit critique suffisant pour comprendre les consquences de ton choix.

J'ai vu quelqu'un la semaine dernire qui avait perdu son iPhone (qu'il a pu effacer  distance, d'ailleurs) et qui me disait  quel point il tait frustrant de rutiliser son HTC touch aprs a. Curieux, non ?

Apple fait le choix risqu et difficile de se passer du march du porno. Je ne vois l qu'une difficult supplmentaire et si malgr a ils vendent, c'est que leurs produits ont autre chose qu'un look attrayant.

Ce qui est facile, c'est d'accueillir  bras ouvert le pornos et de prendre une com sur ce march, sans rien dire  personne.

----------


## lucideluciole

C'est Steve Jobs qui a raison! Si on veut du contenu non filtr, libre, bref si on veut dcider nous mme eh bien on a qu' aller vers Android. Et ca n'a rien  voir avec la porno mais plutt avec la libert de choisir ce qu'on veut.
Ce que j'aime de Jobs c'est que ses prises de positions sont claires. Moi je n'y adhre pas alors le choix est clair, c'est jobs qui le suggre. Android ne doit pas tre si mal aprs tout, si tout ce Jobs lui reproche est de diffuser de la porno!

----------


## pseudocode

> L'ouverture d'Apple date de MacOsX, c'est--dire 2001. Il me semble qu'en matire d'informatique, c'est assez ancien dj.


Heu... A cette poque, on avait dj Win95, Nt3.51, NT4, Win2000 et XP et tous les Unix qui utilisaient ces technos "modernes". Donc soit tout le monde tait prcurseur, soit Apple tait en retard. Non ? ::roll:: 




> A l'poque, Apple qui supportait dj l'USB et le TCP/IP avec MacOs9, s'est ouvert au monde Unix, autorisant le portage de milliers d'applis et diffusant par ailleurs des outils de dveloppement sans restriction aucune.


Tel que je le vois, ce n'est pas Apple qui s'est ouvert au monde Unix. C'est juste que Apple a chang sa technologie interne, et a adopt un noyau Unix pour son OS. J'ai l'impression que tu inverses les causes et les consequences.




> Le SCSI n'est pas une norme Apple mais Apple l'a utilis trs tt pour ses qualits bien suprieures aux autres. J'avais du SCSI dans mon mac achet il y a 15 ans. J'ai du SCSI dans un serveur HP aujourd'hui.


Ca conforte ce que je dis. Apple taient les seuls a utiliser ces technologies, peut-importe leur degr d'utilisation dans le reste du march informatique. Il n'y a donc pas eu une volont d'intgration, encore moins d'ouverture.

Pendant longtemps, les seuls priphriques qu'on pouvait brancher sur un Apple taient des priphriques Apple. Que ce soit, le format, le protocole, le type de connecteur... C'est en cela que c'tait un cosystme.

Encore aujourd'hui, Apple fait des choix techniques qui sont "en marge" de ce qui est couramment utilis dans le reste du march. Preuve que leur vision du produit l'emporte sur le dsir d'ouverture.




> Apple est au plus prs des standards web, au plus prs des standards XML, et accepte toutes sortes d'OS (par exemple Windows). Je ne crois pas que ce soit un monde trs ferm.


Ils adoptent ces standards parce qu'ils n'ont pas le choix. Que ca soit HTML ou XML, le standard est impos par le reste de la plante. 

Et encore ! Il leur arrive mme de remettre cela en cause. Il n'y a qu'a voir l'exemple de Flash sur IPhone/IPad. Si pourri que puisse tre le player Flash, ca n'en reste pas moins un standard "de fait" du web. Il n'y a que Apple pour dcrter qu'ils s'en passeront. Si c'est pas de l'ouverture a !




> Je sais que beaucoup de gens qui ont l'habitude de Windows ont du mal  se mettre  Mac Os X parce que la philosophie est radicalement diffrente, mais a n'en fait pas un mauvais systme.


Je n'ai jamais dit cela. MacOs et Windows sont btis sur des objectifs diffrents. 

MacOs est orient utilisateur (user centered design), alors que Windows est orient fonctionnalits (toolbox). Meme si Vista/7 tendent maintenant vers une orientation utilisateur.

----------


## Lyche

Il me semble que Apple  ferm son format  tout lecteur de musique qui n'est pas l'iPod.. Alors si tu veux te passer de l'iPod, il te faut un PC  ct.. c'est d'une logique, on te force pas  acheter un iPod, mais si tu veux autre chose il te faut payer encore plus..

Bref, la politique de mac est quand mme dans le principe de faire dpenser aux utilisateurs un max. Mais, au vue du prix, le "choix" semble tre "conscient". Ce qui fait que l'utilisateur ne pourra pas, par un effet de bord psychologique induit par le prix pratiqu, rfuter ce propre choix.

----------


## guigz2000

> Ils le font dj pour les drivers, dans les versions 64 bits.
> En 32 bits, on avait juste un avertissement.


A la difference pres qu'un drivers n'apporte pas de contenu..Juste une interface avec un hardware.Il n'y a aucune censure au niveau de la validation d'un drivers,juste une un validation de qualit qui ne couvre pas l'utilisation qu'on peux faire du hardware mais le bon fonctionnement de ce dernier.(c'est normal quand on sait que 70% des problemes de windows viennent de drivers vereux)

Cot software,MS n'effectue absolument aucune censure car on peux ecrire le programme que l'on veux et l'installer comme bon nous semble,meme si il s'agit de porno ou de je sais pas quoi.Pas de validation necessaire auprs d'un censeur qui verifiera si d'une part la bonne morale est respecte et surtout si l'application ne fais pas trop de concurrence a un produit maison..

Steve Jobs est vraiment un fasciste.

----------


## Zeusviper

> Apple a toujours t un cosystme ferm. L'ouverture de Apple est plutt un effet colatral d  l'utilisation de protocoles/formats couramment rpandus (TCP/IP, IDE, FAT, USB, ... ) en lieu et place des protocoles/formats historiques (AppleTalk, SCSI, HFS, ADB, ...)


Compare des choses comparables au lieu d'affirmer de telles dbilits.  ::calim2:: 

Au lieu de TCP/IP, tu aurai du dire IPX ou la techno rseau microsoft dont j'ai oubli le nom.
TCP/IP s'est dmocratis en mme temps sous win ou mac avec l'explosion du net.

Au lieu de IDE, tu aurai du parler de port srie ou port parallle. (qui taient une honte  la performance et la stabilit  l'poque o le scsi regnait sur les mac). IDE et SCSI n'ont rien  voir et une utilisation bien diffrente.

FAT n'est pas un standard couramment rpandus, mais simplement le format propritaire Microsoft impos dans Windows 9x. 
Fort heureusement Apple utilise toujours HFS(du moins son volution). 

Et pour finir,  l'poque d'ADB, ce qu'on trouve en face c'est le port PS/2 (que tu trouve encore sur des machines de moins de 5ans.....). L'USB est arriv sur l'imac en 98, et ce fut le dbut de son utilisation massive.


Je ne suis pas (ou plutt ne le suis plus) pro-mac mais vite de raconter des aneries quand tu n'y connais rien..

----------


## pseudocode

> Compare des choses comparables au lieu d'affirmer de telles dbilits.


Hum...




> Au lieu de TCP/IP, tu aurai du dire IPX ou la techno rseau microsoft dont j'ai oubli le nom.
> TCP/IP s'est dmocratis en mme temps sous win ou mac avec l'explosion du net.


Tu veux dans doute dire Netbios pour Microsoft. IPX c'est netware.

Et je suis dsol, mais Ms-TCP/IP tait dj dispo sous win3.11, et en standard sous win95. Sur les parcs que j'administrais a mes dbuts, seuls les Apple n'avaient pas de stack TCP/IP. 

Qaund a parler de "dmocratisation", l'utilisation de TCP/IP en entreprise date de bien avant l'ere de Internet. Si on limite la vision de l'informatique  celle de l'ordinateur personnel, alors d'accord... pas besoin de TCP/IP avant internet. Mais en entreprise, ca fait un moment qu'on a TCP/IP dans le monde Unix. Et Windows a rejoint le mouvement bien avant Apple (massivement avec W95/NT3.51).




> Au lieu de IDE, tu aurai du parler de port srie ou port parallle. (qui taient une honte  la performance et la stabilit  l'poque o le scsi regnait sur les mac). IDE et SCSI n'ont rien  voir et une utilisation bien diffrente.


1. je parle de IDE si je veux  ::D: 
2. le port srie est encore largement utilis sur les mainframe




> FAT n'est pas un standard couramment rpandus, mais simplement le format propritaire Microsoft impos dans Windows 9x. 
> Fort heureusement Apple utilise toujours HFS(du moins son volution).


FAT n'est pas un standard couramment rpandus ? T'as dj vu un baladeur mp3 ou une cl USB, en dehors de ceux de Apple ?  ::koi:: 




> Et pour finir,  l'poque d'ADB, ce qu'on trouve en face c'est le port PS/2 (que tu trouve encore sur des machines de moins de 5ans.....). L'USB est arriv sur l'imac en 98, et ce fut le dbut de son utilisation massive.


Soit. Mettons ADB en concurrence avec PS/2  cette poque. Lequel des deux tait le plus ouvert, le plus rpendu et le plus disponible sur le march ?




> Je ne suis pas (ou plutt ne le suis plus) pro-mac mais vite de raconter des aneries quand tu n'y connais rien..


Je vais essayer, promis. Mais je n'ai pas ta science, je fais avec les moyens du bord.

----------


## JeitEmgie

> Heu... A cette poque, on avait dj Win95, Nt3.51, NT4, Win2000 et XP et tous les Unix qui utilisaient ces technos "modernes". Donc soit tout le monde tait prcurseur, soit Apple tait en retard. Non ?


OS9 tait techniquement dpass : pas de VM, etc.
et A/UX tait un flop





> Ca conforte ce que je dis. Apple taient les seuls a utiliser ces technologies, peut-importe leur degr d'utilisation dans le reste du march informatique. Il n'y a donc pas eu une volont d'intgration, encore moins d'ouverture.


 ils ont toujours eu la volont de choisir ce qu'ils pensaient ( tort ou  raison) tre le mieux pour l'utilisateur parfois la techno tait ensuite adopte par tout le monde parfois pas
mais vouloir y projeter des fantasmes de volont dlibre de non intgration et de fermeture est souvent exagr
dans le cas du SCSI, si ce n'tait pas utilis dans le march des PCs, c'tait une techno trs utilise pour certains quipements high-end de photogravure  l'poque o le march du DTP pesait lourd pour Apple de ce point de vue c'est au contraire une volont "d'intgration" mais pas avec ce  quoi vous pensiez

(plus tard il y aura le FireWire lui aussi issu de l'ide d'offrir "mieux"  l'utilisateur final : plus de problme de terminator, facilit de chanage, connection/dconnection  chaud et pas du tout de vouloir faire "ferm" pour le plaisir)




> Pendant longtemps, les seuls priphriques qu'on pouvait brancher sur un Apple taient des priphriques Apple. Que ce soit, le format, le protocole, le type de connecteur... C'est en cela que c'tait un cosystme.


 pas que des priphriques Apple des tas de socits tierces ont vcu de cet cosystme
( pour le SCSI d'ailleurs je ne me souviens pas de beaucoup de priphriques de la marque Apple un scanner, un lecteur de CD-ROM,d'autres ?)




> Encore aujourd'hui, Apple fait des choix techniques qui sont "en marge" de ce qui est couramment utilis dans le reste du march. Preuve que leur vision du produit l'emporte sur le dsir d'ouverture.


car l'ouverture n'est pas un objectif en soi 
un march un produit un design les technologies pour le raliser
 qu'en bout de course qu'il y ait ouverture ou pas n'est qu'une consquence du cheminement pas d'une sombre volont "on va faire un truc ferm pour nous tous seuls"
et parfois la "fermeture" vient de contraintes commerciales imposes par des tiers on semble oublier un peu vite les difficiles ngociations avec les majors de l'audiovisuel pour la mise  disponibilit des contenus( d'o les DRM d'o "que iTunes" )





> Ils adoptent ces standards parce qu'ils n'ont pas le choix. Que ca soit HTML ou XML, le standard est impos par le reste de la plante.


personne ne peut se permettre d'viter les standards produits par des organismes indpendants souvent des passages obligs pour obtenir des certifications

mais certains s'amusent plus que d'autres  les adapter  leur sauce n'oublions pas que Microsoft fut un grand spcialiste de ce petit jeu-l : de l'HTML ou du XML style "Canada Dry" ( ressemble  mais )





> Et encore ! Il leur arrive mme de remettre cela en cause. Il n'y a qu'a voir l'exemple de Flash sur IPhone/IPad. Si pourri que puisse tre le player Flash, ca n'en reste pas moins un standard "de fait" du web. Il n'y a que Apple pour dcrter qu'ils s'en passeront. Si c'est pas de l'ouverture a !


 Flash n'est pas une norme mais le meilleur moyen pour Adobe d'emm Apple aurait - peut-tre - t (serait s'il en est en encore temps) de dlguer la gestion des spcifications de Flash  un organisme
 et/ou de sparer les fonctionnalits "player video" du reste car ce sont surtout celles-l qui sont devenues un pseudo-standard de facto

----------


## pseudocode

> ils ont toujours eu la volont de choisir ce qu'ils pensaient ( tort ou  raison) tre le mieux pour l'utilisateur parfois la techno tait ensuite adopte par tout le monde parfois pas
> mais vouloir y projeter des fantasmes de volont dlibre de non intgration et de fermeture est souvent exagr


Je n'ai pas dit qu'il y avait une volont dlibr. 

J'ai dit que l'intgration et l'ouverture n'tait pas leur problmatique. Il ne font pas de "sacrifice" sur leur vision du produit pour avoir une meilleure ouverture. 

Apple a toujours eu une approche "produit" de l'informatique. Ils vendent un produit (= un objet) qui rpond a un besoin particulier. 

Si on veut faire autre chose que ce pour quoi le produit a t conu initialement... et bah y a de grande chance qu'on se retrouve vite limit par la conception du produit. Mais ce n'est pas une critique ngative en soi. C'est juste "un tat d'esprit"  avoir quand on parle de Apple.  :;): 

Un tat d'esprit qui est drastiquement diffrent de celui du monde "PC", dans lequel on vend des produits proches du couteau-suisse : c'est  l'utilisateur de se dbrouiller pour utiliser le produit de manire  ce qu'il rponde  son besoin... 

D'ailleurs, il suffit de voir la diffrence en matire de communication entre ces deux mondes : l'un vous parle de ce que vous pouvez faire avec le produit, l'autre vous parle des caractristiques du produit.  ::D:

----------


## guigz2000

> Compare des choses comparables au lieu d'affirmer de telles dbilits. 
> 
> 
> Au lieu de IDE, tu aurai du parler de port srie ou port parallle. (qui taient une honte  la performance et la stabilit  l'poque o le scsi regnait sur les mac). IDE et SCSI n'ont rien  voir et une utilisation bien diffrente.
> 
> FAT n'est pas un standard couramment rpandus, mais simplement le format propritaire Microsoft impos dans Windows 9x. 
> Fort heureusement Apple utilise toujours HFS(du moins son volution). 
> 
> Et pour finir,  l'poque d'ADB, ce qu'on trouve en face c'est le port PS/2 (que tu trouve encore sur des machines de moins de 5ans.....). L'USB est arriv sur l'imac en 98, et ce fut le dbut de son utilisation massive.
> ...


LOL

IDE et SCSI n'ont pas rien a voir ni une utilisation totalement diffrente.Le SCSI est un peu plus ouvert vers d'autres peripheriques,mais au final l'utilisation principale est pour interfacer des disques durs.J'appelle pas ca totalement etre totalement diffrent.Pour ce qui est des ports paralelles et serie,il s'agit de ports antiques,certes,mais qui ont t utiliss trs longtemps dans l'industrie(et qui le sont toujours d'ailleurs).Le port RS232 (serie) est d'ailleur trs frquement utilis de nos jours.Pourquoi?Il resiste trs bien aux interfrences avec de grandes longueurs de cable et les composants pour l'utiliser sont present dans la plupart des microcontroleurs et c'est pas cher.Pourquoi s'emmerder avec de l'usb quand un port serie suffit...

Concernant FAT,il faudra que tu revises un peu.Les atari ST utilisaient du FAT12 et le FAT16 ne viens pas de windows mais de DOS(donc bien avant windows 95).Il n'y a pas vraiment de standard en ce qui concerne les systemes de fichiers (d'ailleur microsoft utilise du NTFS actuellement,et FAT32 n'est plus utilis que pour les supports amovibles si possible de taille inferieure a 32Gb).Je ne dirais pas que "heureusement" apple utilise HFS+ car ce systeme de fichier n'est utilis que pour les macs et est on ne peux plus ferm.Au moins il y a des drivers ntfs(ntfs-3g) corrects disponibles,ce qui n'est pas vraiment le  cas du hfs+.Si on parlais d'un systeme ouvert,on parlerais plus du systeme de fichier linux ext2-3-4 qui pour le coup ne tombe pas dans l'opacit du proprietaire.

Le ps2 n'est qu'un connecteur pour un port serie standard (ce qui,tres honnetement,suffit largement pour brancher un clavier ou une souris).Dans la mesure ou il est prsent sur tous les PC depuis la naissance du format ATX,meme sur les pC les plus recents,je pense que l'on peux bien parler de standard(comme les prises VGA,etc...).En ce qui concerne l'USB,windows 98 le gere trs bien a sa sortie.Je ne pense pas que le fait qu'il soit apparu sur les Imacs ai declench son utilisation massive.Cette technologie se serait impose sans les mac de toutes facons.

Pour finir,pour ce qui est de "vite de raconter des aneries quand tu n'y connais rien"..LOL..Tu parlais pour qui?

----------


## hegros

> T'as dj vu un baladeur mp3 ou une cl USB, en dehors de ceux de Apple ?


Oui de chez Nintendo  ::whistle::

----------


## guigz2000

> Je n'ai pas dit qu'il y avait une volont dlibr.


Moi je dis que c'est une volont dlibre de la part d'Apple. Je ne parle pas des ordinateurs, car de nos jours il y a obligation  pouvoir brancher le plus de hardware possible et a ce niveau l, les pc ont fait trs fort. Il faut donc s'adapter  la concurrence.

Maintenant en ce qui concerne les Ipod, Iphone, Ipad, je trouve que l'attitude d'Apple est honteuse. Obligation d'utiliser itunes, obligation de passer par leur appstore, obligation d'utiliser du Apple et ce qui plait  Apple et impossibilit pour la concurrence de se faire une place. C'est, en plus d'tre du fascisme, une attitude totalement anticoncurrentielle et le pire est que tout le monde trouve a normal.
J'aimerais qu'ils soient obligs d'installer un ballot screen, j'aimerais qu'il soit possible d'installer des programmes open-source sur iphone sans avoir  passer par appstore ou jailbreaker son iphone, j'aimerais avoir le choix d'utiliser flash ou pas ou de voir des pornos ou de lire des caricatures. J'aimerais pouvoir choisir un appstore concurrent d'Apple si je le veux.

Mais bon, apparemment c'est cool d'tre une vache  lait bien docile. Pour tout  a, si je dois acheter un smartphone, a ne sera dfinitivement pas un iPhone.

----------


## Perplexe

Je ne comprends pas ce discours.

Rien ne t'oblige  acheter Apple et visiblement, tu n'en as pas envie ? 

Alors o est le fascisme ou la contrainte ?

J'aimerais qu'on m'explique.

J'ai l'impression que le fond du problme n'est pas abord : ceux qui se plaignent de l'attitude d'Apple semblent en ralit avoir une envie furieuse de s'offrir les produits estampills de la pomme, et ce, tout en les hassant...

Si vous voulez regarder des programmes TV intressant, vous passez sur la 5, mais se plaindre de ce que TF1 n'en propose pas est une aberration.

Enfin, l'ide selon laquelle les produits Apple, qui ne correspondent pas  vos besoins (c'est nul, pas d'usb, pas de porno, os ferm,...), soient par consquent ncessairement inutiles est absolument ahurissante. Tout ne tourne pas autour de votre conception de l'informatique, et heureusement. 

Et si un portable Apple que j'ai achet 1000 euros il y a 3 ans me donne encore 4  5  heures d'autonomie et remplit sans encore sans faiblir tous les usages (et plus) auxquels je le destinais, c'est peut-tre qu'au fond, ce n'est pas si cher que a d'avoir du Mac.

Alors piti, arrtez de vous plaindre de choses qui ne vous contraignent en rien quand par ailleurs, vous devez pondre 4 CSS au lieu d'un  cause d'une bote qui tente rgulirement de dynamiter les standards auxquels tout le monde (y compris Apple) adhre.

----------


## guigz2000

> Je ne comprends pas ce discours.
> 
> Rien ne t'oblige  acheter Apple et visiblement, tu n'en as pas envie ? 
> 
> Alors o est le fascisme ou la contrainte ?
> 
> J'aimerais qu'on m'explique.
> 
> J'ai l'impression que le fond du problme n'est pas abord : ceux qui se plaignent de l'attitude d'Apple semblent en ralit avoir une envie furieuse de s'offrir les produits estampills de la pomme, et ce, tout en les hassant...
> ...


Mon probleme n'as rien a voir avec le fait que j'ai envie d'acheter ou pas du apple(ni que je trouve ca cher ou pas..Ca ne regarde que moi).
Le truc que je trouve hallucinant c'est tout le battage fait autour de microsoft concernant leurs pratiques anticoncurrentielles et ce qu'on les oblige a faire sous pretexte qu'ils sont "mechants" alors que apple a une politique infiniment pire au niveau de l'elimination de la concurrence(notament sur iphone,ipod et ipad avec l'obligation itune,appstore) et que eux ne souffrent pas de ces desgrments.Pire,c'est comme si tout le monde trouvais ca normal.Comme si le fait d'etre hype et cool suffisait a faire accepter des derives que meme microsoft n'ont pas os mettre en application.

En achetant un iphone,on devrais pouvoir installer ce que l'on veux dessus.On devrais pouvoir programmer ce que l'on veux dessus avec l'API ou le langage que l'on veux et pouvoir le faire installer a ses clients ou autres sans avoir a se faire racketer par apple ni subir le bon vouloir d'un mec qui va juger votre application pour savoir si il est possible de la mettre en vente ou pas.Ca c'est du fascisme et c'est pas normal,mais la CEE prefere faire mettre un ballot screen naze a microsoft qui eux n'empechent pas du tout l'installation de programmes concurrents plutot que de se pencher sur le cas d'apple qui eu l'empechent.Ca c'est honteux!

----------


## pseudocode

> Le truc que je trouve hallucinant c'est tout le battage fait autour de Microsoft concernant leurs pratiques anticoncurrentielles et ce qu'on les oblige  faire sous pretexte qu'ils sont "mchants" alors que Apple a une politique infiniment pire au niveau de l'limination de la concurrence (notamment sur iPhone,ipod et ipad avec l'obligation itune,appstore) et que eux ne souffrent pas de ces desgrments. Pire, c'est comme si tout le monde trouvait a normal. Comme si le fait d'tre hype et cool suffisait  faire accepter des drives que mme Microsoft n'ont pas os mettre en application.


Toujours cette diffrence objet/outil. Apple vend des objets, Microsoft vend des outils.

Proverbe chinois (ou presque) : "On peut accepter qu'un fabricant vende un lave-linge qui ne soit pas dmontable avec un tournevis. Mais on n'acceptera pas qu'un fabriquant vende un tournevis qui ne puisse pas dmonter un lave-linge."

----------


## deadalnix

> Manque la photo de S.Jobs, la main sur le coeur, le regard vers l'horizon...
> 
> un lger zoom arrire, un drapeau amricain flottant au vent en arrire plan, et l'hymne national en fond sonore...
> 
> Comme c'est beau.

----------


## guigz2000

> Toujours cette diffrence objet/outil. Apple vend des objets, Microsoft vend des outils.
> 
> Proverbe chinois (ou presque) : "On peut accepter qu'un fabricant vende un lave-linge qui ne soit pas dmontable avec un tournevis. Mais on n'acceptera pas qu'un fabriquant vende un tournevis qui ne puisse pas dmonter un lave-linge."


N'importe quoi....Apple vend des ordinateurs(iphone,ipod,mac,etc...c'est tous des ordinateurs) et des logiciels et ils brident la concurrence sur les logiciels et la racketent.

La pratique anticoncurrentielle de Microsoft condamne par la CEE est juste de distribuer Windows avec Internet Explorer...Comme Apple avec Safari,sauf que en plus,Apple interdit de dvelopper des logiciels concurrents (cf Mozilla pour iphone).OU est la normalit?

----------


## Perplexe

Soit, je comprends.

Maintenant, dis-moi depuis combien de temps Microsoft a une position dominante sur le march des OS et par exemple des suites bureautiques.

Compare avec l'ge de la position dominante d'Apple sur le march des baladeurs (parce que sur les tlphones,  ma connaissance, ils ne sont pas dominants, si ?). 

Je lis ici 70% (http://www.macgeneration.com/unes/vo...s-les-attentes), position acquise progressivement depuis la sortie du premier ipod en 2001 (en 2006, 46% seulement).

Quant aux tlphones mobiles, ils parlent ici de 44% (http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8zkA5b3U2s...age+Shares.jpg). C'est une position dominante ? Depuis 4 ans c'est a ?

Rien  voir avec la position de Microsoft sur le march des OS grand public (92%, 97% en 2006) et depuis 15 ans ? Ceci explique peut-tre cela.

PS. / Je parle pas de l'ipad, sa position dominante ne commencera que dans quelques semaines.

----------


## pseudocode

> N'importe quoi....Apple vends des ordinateurs(iphone,ipod,mac,etc...c'est tout des ordinateurs) et des logiciels et ils brident la concurrence sur les logiciels et la racketent.


Petite dmo sur ma remarque :

store.apple.com

store.microsoft.com

 :;):

----------


## guigz2000

> Soit, je comprends.
> 
> Maintenant, dis-moi depuis combien de temps Microsoft a une position dominante sur le march des OS et par exemple des suites bureautiques.
> 
> Compare avec l'ge de la position dominante d'Apple sur le march des baladeurs (parce que sur les tlphones,  ma connaissance, ils ne sont pas dominants, si ?). 
> 
> Je lis ici 70% (http://www.macgeneration.com/unes/vo...s-les-attentes), position acquise progressivement depuis la sortie du premier ipod en 2001 (en 2006, 46% seulement).
> 
> Quand aux tlphones mobiles, ils parlent ici de 44% (http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8zkA5b3U2s...age+Shares.jpg). C'est une position dominante ? Depuis 4 ans c'est a ?
> ...


a n'a rien  voir.
Effectivement, il y a une position dominante concernant les os. Mais il ne faut pas occulter le fait que des alternatives ont toujours t disponibles (beos, OS2, linux, open office, et plein d'autres que j'oublie),et que jamais Microsoft na interdit l'installation sous Windows d'une application tierce. Si Microsoft en est arriv a cette "domination" a vient d'une part d'accords passs avec les constructeurs, mais surtout de la qualit et de l'ouverture de leurs systmes (je ne dis pas que c'est toujours de la tuerie, je dis juste qua un certain moment, le succs est venu du fait qu'ils apportaient une rponse a un problme, pas qu'ils empchaient d'autres de les concurrencer ventuellement en mieux).Je ne vois pas de pratique anticoncurrentielle. Rien n'empche de crer, vendre, installer un concurrent de Word sous Windows sans avoir l'avis de Microsoft. Ce n'est pas le cas sur iPhone.

----------


## Perplexe

Oui enfin l, je trouve qu'on est vraiment trs borderline  ::): 

En gros tu m'expliques que MS, qui a t condamn pour position dominante, a moins tu le march qu'Apple, qui n'a jamais t condamn ?

On pourrait en parler  Netscape,  Apple (fut un temps),  Star Office,  Lotus,  Apple (quicktime) et RealPlayer,  ...

On des dans une chelle sans commune mesure avec Apple aujourd'hui.

Microsoft a coul une  une les technologies concurrentes, qu'elles soient des standards communs ou des technologies propritaires.

Par ailleurs, Apple n'a jamais empch qui que ce soit de dvelopper pour leurs OS, exactement comme Microsoft.

Les tlphones portables et autres systmes mobiles ne sont pas  considrer ncessairement comme des ordinateurs. a dpend de l'usage et de la destination.

Les ipad ne sont pas faits pour tre des ordinateurs ? Et alors ?

----------


## deadalnix

> La pratique anticoncurrentielle de Microsoft condamne par la CEE est juste de distribuer Windows avec Internet Explorer...Comme Apple avec Safari, sauf quen plus, Apple interdit de dvelopper des logiciels concurrents (cf Mozilla pour iPhone).OU est la normalit?


Encore un qui n'a pas compris que dans les abus de position dominante, il y a position dominante.

----------


## atb

Ah ben tiens un truc qui peut mettre plein de monde d'accord. A consommer avec modration  ::mouarf:: 
http://www.gizmodo.fr/2010/04/22/lip...s-android.html

----------


## FredLo

> Ah ben tiens un truc qui peut mettre plein de monde d'accord. A consommer avec modration 
> http://www.gizmodo.fr/2010/04/22/lip...s-android.html


Ahaha, gnial le premier commentaire: 


> J'ai l'impression que a tourne mieux sur les premiers iPhone que sur mon HTC magic, mais bizarrement, l'iPhone premire gnration est cense tre moins puissante ... une ide ?


  ::lol::

----------


## JeitEmgie

Outre l'affaire du browser, on semble oublier un peu vite que parmi les problmes de Microsoft avec la justice, il y avait aussi des pratiques pas trs orthodoxes dans ses relations avec les fabricants d'ordinateurs installant Windows en OEM  entre autre ce chantage qui les menaait de les priver de Windows s'ils avaient la mauvaise ide de proposer  leur client des installations d'autres OS (Linux) sur leurs produits 
 et bien d'autres choses croustillantes (dont le mme genre de chantage vis--vis des grosses botes de consultante et certains grands comptes) qu'ils se sont empresss de faire enterrer en ngociant des accords sur les amendes  payer avec le Dpartement de la Justice

 la vie des grosses botes est loin d'tre un long fleuve tranquille

 quand ce n'est pas des avertissements de la SEC pour des manipulations douteuses des cours ou des bilans, l'octroi de stock options en dehors du cadre lgal c'est des pratiques d'abus de position, de concurrence dloyale, d'entente illicite entre cartels de violation de la vie prive des employs 
d'espionnage industriel de contournement d'embargo

et pour rappel : la dernire casserole dcouverte est une probable entente entre les grands de l'IT (Microsoft, Apple, Google, ) pour ne pas se dbaucher les ingnieurs entre eux

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 14.10.2010 par Katleen
Aprs le contenu de l'AppStore, Apple veut censurer les SMS de ses utilisateurs, la firme a dpos un brevet contre les "sextos"*

Apple vient de se voir attribu le droit de disposer d'un brevet qui avait t dpos en 2008, et cela risque de faire du bruit : Text-based communication control for personal communication device (Contrle de la communication par SMS pour les appareils personnels de communication).

Aprs la chasse farouche  la pornographie sur l'AppStore, la firme s'apprte en effet  censurer...les communications prives de ses clients !

Sous couvert de protger les enfants de la rception "intentionnelle ou non" de textos contenant un vocabulaire "inappropri", le systme de filtrage en question pourra empcher l'change de SMS coquins (pour ne pas dire obscnes).

Cette solution sera paramtrable par les parents, elle pourra simplement censurer les mots interdits ou "cochons", ou bien forcer l'utilisateur du mobile  rcrire son texto dans une parfaite grammaire, avec un orthographe impeccable (deux choses si rares pour la gnration des "bjr" et "2m1"). 

Les messages viss par Apple sont ceux qu'on appelle les "sextos" et que 30% des adolescents amricains s'changeraient.

Source : Le brevet 7814163

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que la solution d'Apple sera efficace ?

 ::fleche::  Ce brevet d'Apple est-il lgitime et utile, ou trouvez-vous au contraire qu'il s'agisse d'une atteinte  la vie prive ?

----------


## Code62

> Aprs le contenu de l'AppStore, Apple veut censurer les SMS de ses utilisateurs, la firme a dpos un brevet contre les "sextos"





> Aprs la chasse farouche  la pornographie sur l'AppStore, la firme s'apprte en effet  censurer...les communications prives de ses clients !


Procs d'intention ?
D'aprs ce que je lis, rien dans le brevet ne dit qu'Apple censurerait quoi que ce soit, a parle juste d'un systme de filtrage regl par "le client" (ventuellement les parents). Si le systme de filtrage ne dfinit aucun terme li au sexe, les "sextos" (comme c'est meugnon) devraient donc passer librement, non ?

Je suis loin d'tre fan d'Apple et du droit de contrle moral que Steve Jobs s'est octroy, mais _jusqu' preuve du contraire_, ce systme de filtrage ne me parait pas avoir quoi que ce soit de nfaste  ::):

----------


## _skip

Il me semble que le titre de la news laisse penser que ce serait un filtrage systmatique impos  tous. Pourtant  la lecture du contenu, on dirait que a se prsente plutt comme une forme de contrle parental ou un anti-spam paramtrable selon les voeux de chacun, non?

----------


## FailMan

Que a soit paramtrable ou non, c'est honteux de vouloir filtrer de la correspondance prive. Certains y voient un agrment, moi j'y vois encore une fois du bel enfermement typique d'Apple. Qu'on interdise les applications "graveleuses", soit... mais la correspondance, c'est n'importe quoi. Si on peut plus dire ce qu'on veut dans nos SMS ou mails, o va-t-on ?

----------


## Arnaud13

On donne des tlphones portables  des gamins de 10 mmes pas, c'est comme l'accs  internet, ca ne prsente pas que des avantages  ::aie:: 

Sur le principe, je ne trouve pas ca contestable, SI le filtrage se fait sur le tlphone et pas sur le rseau. Si c'est rajouter une coute supplmentaire au niveau du rseau, ca me drange beaucoup plus...

----------


## Lyche

Si les parents taient moins cons et ne donnaient pas des joujous  600  leur marmot de 10ans y'aurai pas besoin de sortir des projets comme a.. En revanche, a fait le bonheur de steevy qui vend des tlphones et en plus trouve toujours un sujet pour l'ouvrir et dire "vous tes infrieur, laissez moi vous guider vers la lumire Apple, le sexe, c'est mal!!".. Foutu puritanisme amrcain.

----------


## Mdinoc

Je partage l'avis d'Arnaud13 ici.
Le contrle parental cot client n'est pas la censure.

----------


## ILP

Il n'y aura pas que des parents, certains patrons seraient capables de filtrer les correspondances de leurs salaris, comme certains sont capables de les surveiller.  ::?:

----------


## _skip

> Il n'y aura pas que des parents, certains patrons seraient capables de filtrer les correspondances de leurs salaris, comme certains sont capables de les surveiller.


Si c'est prvu dans le contrat de travail ou dans la charte de l'entreprise, a doit tre lgal a.
Tu veux pas forcment que tes gars fassent du tlphone rose ou passent leur temps sur facebook  tes frais de connexion.

----------


## Perplexe

C'est marrant lorsqu'il s'agit de contrle parental tout le monde trouve a trs bien, et d'ailleurs tous les bons softs dans ce domaine couvrent les emails, mais pour les textos a pose un problme "d'enfermement" ?

Ma fille de 10 ans ne peut pas recevoir de mails de personnes inconnues sans que je les approuve pralablement. Simplement pour s'assurer qu'elle ne soit pas victime de spam porno. Si elle avait un tlphone (ce qui est trs loin d'arriver), je me satisferais galement d'un filtrage SMS de ce genre.

a me parat tellement vident que je suis pat qu'Apple soit le premier  y avoir pens.

----------


## pgmDeveloper

Contrairement  ce que laisse entendre le titre de la news... et aprs en avoir lu le contenu et si je ne me trompe pas c'est juste un contrle parental sur les sms en fait...

Aprs est ce qu'on l'on est Pour ou Contre je dirais que c'est la mme chose que pour le contrle parental pour internet  la maison.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Si c'est prvu dans le contrat de travail ou dans la charte de l'entreprise, a doit tre lgal a.
> Tu veux pas forcment que tes gars fassent du tlphone rose ou passent leur temps sur facebook  tes frais de connexion.


Mais je ne suis pas sr que la prsence d'un keylogger soit accepte si facilement, justement  cause des mots de passe.

...Surtout si en plus, il possde une fonction rootkit.

----------


## trenton

> Ceci est une rvolution. Je l'ai appel : le iControlParental.
> 
> C'est une technique trs complexe, on regarde si il y a dans le contenu un mot blacklist, et si oui, on interdit l'accs au contenu.

----------


## Lyche

> C'est marrant lorsqu'il s'agit de contrle parental tout le monde trouve a trs bien, et d'ailleurs tous les bons softs dans ce domaine couvrent les emails, mais pour les textos a pose un problme "d'enfermement" ?
> 
> Ma fille de 10 ans ne peut pas recevoir de mails de personnes inconnues sans que je les approuve pralablement. Simplement pour s'assurer qu'elle ne soit pas victime de spam porno. Si elle avait un tlphone (ce qui est trs loin d'arriver), je me satisferais galement d'un filtrage SMS de ce genre.
> 
> a me parat tellement vident que je suis pat qu'Apple soit le premier  y avoir pens.


Je suis plutt d'accord avec a, c'est une autre forme de contrle parental, sauf que, a peut entrainer des abus. Puisque pour a, il faut scanner les sms et c'est la porte ouverte  l'abus de contrle et aussi un bon outils de statistique envisageable des mots les plus employs en sms et de l'utilit des sms toussa.. Bref, a part d'une bonne intention, mais comme toujours, c'est fait par des hommes donc il y aura toujours un enfoir pour dtourn du but initial..

----------


## GanYoshi

> Contrairement  ce que laisse entendre le titre de la news... et aprs en avoir lu le contenu et si je ne me trompe pas c'est juste un contrle parental sur les sms en fait...


+ 1

Oui je suis contre le contrle parentale.

Imaginons que le contrle parental marche bien, et que vous ayez pu "sauvegarder" votre enfant jusqu' ses 18 ans de toutes les choses malsaines de ce bas monde (pornographie, violence). 

Vous en avez fait quoi de votre enfant ? Une fois que vous allez arrter le contrle il va se passer quoi ? 
L'enfant va se retrouver face  la ralit que tous les jeunes de son age connaissent dj bien, il va se retrouver larguer et va se prendre en pleine poire et d'un seul coup tout ce qu'il a loup pendant ces annes voles par maman poule.

Conclusion, expliquez  vos gosses les choses essentielles pour sa scurit, pour ce qui est de la violence et de la pornographie, c'est pas lui rendre service que de le fliquer  se point.

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais tant que l'explication n'a pas eu lieu (ou que l'Enfant ne possde pas les cls requises pour la comprendre), le contrle est ncessaire, qu'il soit assist par ordinateur ou non.

----------


## Perplexe

> + 1
> 
> Oui je suis contre le contrle parentale.
> 
> Imaginons que le contrle parental marche bien, et que vous ayez pu "sauvegarder" votre enfant jusqu' ses 18 ans de toutes les choses malsaines de ce bas monde (pornographie, violence). 
> 
> Vous en avez fait quoi de votre enfant ? Une fois que vous allez arrter le contrle il va se passer quoi ? 
> L'enfant va se retrouver face  la ralit que tous les jeunes de son age connaissent dj bien, il va se retrouver larguer et va se prendre en pleine poire et d'un seul coup tout ce qu'il a loup pendant ces annes voles par maman poule.
> 
> Conclusion, expliquez  vos gosses les choses essentielles pour sa scurit, pour ce qui est de la violence et de la pornographie, c'est pas lui rendre service que de le fliquer  se point.


Le contrle parental ne prive pas les parents de faire preuve d'un minimum d'intelligence.

a permet simplement de ne pas se laisser surprendre (ou pire, de ne pas savoir que l'enfant sait) par un accs  l'information plus rapide que ce que l'on voudrait.

Aprs, que les parents fixent l'ge de l'abeille et du pollen  5, 10 ou 15 ans, c'est leur problme, mais au minimum, ils conservent un minimum de matrise (et encore, avec l'cole...).

Et quand il s'agit de l'abeille, a va encore, mais quand on commence  parler de viols, de viagra et autres choses lgitimement troublantes pour des enfants en dcouvertes des choses de la vie, a peut devenir vraiment vital de garder le contrle.

----------


## GCSX_

Le fait de "censurer" les SMS comme dcrit dans cette dernire mise  jour est une bonne ide,  la condition sine qua non que ce soit l'utilisateur finale (ou ses parents) qui dcide de l'activer ou non. Dans ce cas, j'apelle a "contrle parental". (D'ailleurs, a fera pas de mal  certains d'tre forc de taper de vrai mots, a leur apprendra  crire correctement)

Dans le cas contraire (impos), j'appelle a "atteinte  la libert d'expression".

Et, dernier point, le filtrage doit tre effectu sur l'appareil (pas de serveur pour lire les messages, c'est une atteinte  la vie prive, mme si c'est un robot).

----------


## Perplexe

> Le fait de "censurer" les SMS comme dcrit dans cette dernire mise  jour est une bonne ide,  la condition sine qua non que ce soit l'utilisateur finale (ou ses parents) qui dcide de l'activer ou non. Dans ce cas, j'apelle a "contrle parental". (D'ailleurs, a fera pas de mal  certains d'tre forc de taper de vrai mots, a leur apprendra  crire correctement)
> 
> Dans le cas contraire (impos), j'appelle a "atteinte  la libert d'expression".
> 
> Et, dernier point, le filtrage doit tre effectu sur l'appareil (pas de serveur pour lire les messages, c'est une atteinte  la vie prive, mme si c'est un robot).


On pourrait leur envoyer une dcharge  chaque fois qu'ils crivent en SMS style ou qu'ils font des fautes ?! ::mouarf::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce qui m'amuse, c'est ce besoin de devoir tout controler, et cette peur de ce qui pourrait arriver.

Quand on file un tlphone portable  un enfant de 10 ans(premire chose que je trouve ridicule) on peut trs bien lui apprendre que le numro ne doit pas etre donn  tous, et par exemple pas sur le net. Que si ses amis l'ont c'est ok, mais qu'on ne le donne pas dans la rue. 
Donc, pour une utilisation normale, un gamin recevrait des message cris par d'autres enfants, de la mme faon qu'il parle avec eux toute la journe  l'cole.

Et si il recoit un message avec du contenu bizarre, il peut venir demander, ou mme si il comprend ca sera plus une blague qu'autre chose. (je ne parle pas de harcelement la ou de toute facon on ne peut rien faire).


Et puis les gamins sont plus intelligent que nous pour ce qui est de passer les scurits.
Quand j'tais animateur, une anne, un groupe de 4 copains de 12-13 ans ont parl tout le sjour devant tout le monde en langage cod. Il parlait tellement vite que personne n'arrivait  suivre, et ce n'est qu' la fin qu'ils nous ont donn l'explication qui faisait que c'tait simple  piger d'un seul coup.

Vous croyez vraiment que l'on ne peut pas crire un message sans utiliser de mots  double sens.
"j'ai envie de ta chatte mouille autour de moi ce soir."

Qu'est ce que vous allez censur la ?
Parce que si je dis : 
"Ce soir, ma chatte est rentre toute mouille, elle avait envie de sortir."

On utilise pourtant les mme mots...(encore que je me dis que suivant lee contexte ma 2nde phrase innocente peut ne pas l'tre ....)

----------


## Perplexe

> Ce qui m'amuse, c'est ce besoin de devoir tout controler, et cette peur de ce qui pourrait arriver.
> 
> Quand on file un tlphone portable  un enfant de 10 ans(premire chose que je trouve ridicule) on peut trs bien lui apprendre que le numro ne doit pas etre donn  tous, et par exemple pas sur le net. Que si ses amis l'ont c'est ok, mais qu'on ne le donne pas dans la rue. 
> Donc, pour une utilisation normale, un gamin recevrait des message cris par d'autres enfants, de la mme faon qu'il parle avec eux toute la journe  l'cole.
> 
> Et si il recoit un message avec du contenu bizarre, il peut venir demander, ou mme si il comprend ca sera plus une blague qu'autre chose. (je ne parle pas de harcelement la ou de toute facon on ne peut rien faire).
> 
> 
> Et puis les gamins sont plus intelligent que nous pour ce qui est de passer les scurits.
> ...


Moi j'ai un lapin  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Arnaud13

Je pense qu'on est d'accord pour dire qu' partir du moment ou tu achtes un tlphone portable  ton enfant, tu estimes qu'il  l'age de comprendre certaines choses et donc de lui expliquer les rgles de prudences lmentaires et les danger de notre socit.

Si le tlphone c'est juste pour savoir ou est ton enfant, tu lui injectes une puce GPS dans la fesse  ::aie::

----------


## Virgil Scipion

Ce genre de comportement me fait tout simplement piti, mais c'est leur socit, leur appareil, leur logiciel, donc ils font ce qu'ils veulent avec.

Et comme a a confirme le fait que les utilisateurs d'Apple sont vraiment des enfants. Pas de porno et capable de se faire embobiner en moins de deux par la publicit  ::mouarf:: 

Et lorsque votre enfant vous rclamera un tlphone d'une autre marque, vous saurez qu'il est temps de lui offrir une boite de capote et votre collection de Playboy  ::mrgreen::

----------


## PPGodOfLove

Srieusement.....

Voulez-vous bien me dire qu'est-ce que font vos enfants de 10 ans avec des cellulaires ?

Come on.

----------


## Perplexe

> Srieusement.....
> 
> Voulez-vous bien me dire qu'est-ce que font vos enfants de 10 ans avec des cellulaires ?
> 
> Come on.


Rien : a 10 ans ils n'en n'ont pas. 

Par contre je me garderai bien de donner des leons dans ce domaine. La rsistance n'est pas aussi facile que semblent le penser certains. 

Et pour ce qui concerne la prtendue autorgulation des enfants dans l'usage des outils communiquants, ce n'est pas parce qu'on sait appuyer sur un
bouton qu'on comprend ce que a fait. A Hiroshima, il ne s'agissait pas d'un
enfant il me semble ?

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 28.11.2010 par Katleen
Apple censure une nouvelle application de son AppStore, il s'agit d'un magazine consacr  son concurrent Android*

C'est une brve, mais qui fait dj couler beaucoup d'encre dans le milieu de l'informatique. Apple vient  nouveau de mettre son costume de grand mchant loup, pour censurer une nouvelle application de sa boutique en ligne. Il n'est pas question de pornographie cette fois, mais plutt de "concurrent" indsirable.

L'AppStore vient en effet de rejeter un logiciel de la maison d'dition danoise Mediaprovider, au titre qu'il s'agit d'un magazine consacr  Android, le systme d'exploitation mobile de Google qui est en train de connatre une croissance vertigineuse, qui n'est pas sans inquiter les intrts de l'iPhone.

Pourtant, l'application (payante), ne caracolait pas en tte des ventes. Il ne s'agissait donc pas d'une grande menace.

L'diteur rapporte sa conversation particulirement intense avec un responsable d'Apple, auquel il aurait demand : Alors, quel est le problme?. 

On lui aurait simplement rpondu :  
Vous savez votre magazine... Cest que cest  propos dAndroid. nous ne pouvons pas avoir a sur notre App Store.

Une justification claire et prcise... N'est-ce pas ?

Source : Mediaprovider

 ::fleche::  Apple a-t-il eu raison de bannir cette application ?

----------


## Perplexe

Pas idiot comme buzz. Il vont faire du traffic sur leur site web. Dommage qu'il ne soit pas optimis pour les iPhone; j'ai pas trouv la version anglaise...

----------


## flasheur

> la comptition entre dveloppeurs pour figurer parmi le Top 25, seul classement qui permette une relle visibilit


C'est bizzare y'a des gens qui me disent qu'il faut que je plaque tout de suite le web RIA qui aurait brusquement disparu suite  une mort subite, et que je dois vite vite me mettre au dveloppement de bidules sur iphone et que y'aurait plein de thunes  se faire l dedans.

Il doit y'avoir un bug dans la matrice.

----------


## Elepole

> Apple a-t-il eu raison de bannir cette application ?


Disons que ces rare que les entreprise fasse l'apologie du concurrent, sa me choque largement moins que l'histoire sur les sms.

----------


## _skip

Il y a des entreprises qui ont pris des procs pour pratiques anticoncurrentielles pour moins que a il me semble.  ::aie::

----------


## maxwell302

J'ai fait (pour rigoler) une petite recherche sur l'Android Market :

Au moins 2 applis proposant des news sur Apple  ::mrgreen:: 

Steve devrait aussi virer l'appli Engadget de l'appstore, ces dangereux subversifs font parfois des articles sur Android. Au bucher !

----------


## Traroth2

> Disons que ces rare que les entreprise fasse l'apologie du concurrent, sa me choque largement moins que l'histoire sur les sms.


Ce n'est pas Apple qui dite ce magazine.

Ca veut dire qu'il n'est pas possible de faire un magazine informatique sur iPhone. Ou alors, il faut qu'il ne parle que du monde merveilleux d'Apple !

----------


## FredN

Prochaine tape sans doute, le navigateur sur l'iphone qui censurera tout site parlant en positif d'android ou en ngatif d'Apple. Et comme d'habitude, les Apple fanboy n'y trouveront rien  redire et que c'est mme bien   :8O:

----------


## bombseb

Prochaine tape sans doute, quelque soit les volutions apporte par Apple les fanboy de Microsoft critiqueront

----------


## cinemania

ah... des querelles de cloch... ca faisait longtemps.

disons pragmatiquement, que mme si ce n'est pas apple qui dite le magazine, il est n'est pas choquant outre mesure qu'ils ne veuillent pas que leur plateforme serve  vhiculer un message pro-concurrence...

expliquez moi dans quel monde, merveilleux des bisounours, vous vivez pour trouver choquant, qu'une socit refuse qu'on l'utilise pour faire l'apologie de ses concurrents ?

je suis tout  fait d'accord sur le principe de dire que ce n'est pas normal... effectivement, c'est moralement douteux, mais conomiquement...

Rappel aux idalistes franchouillards... apple est une firme amricaine, donc avide de fric... l bas on a mme le droit de citer ses concurrents dans la pub pour leur casser du sucre sur le dos...
donc " l'ouest rien de nouveau..." ni de bien choquant... si ce n'est la stupidit perptuelle  laquelle ils nous habituent.

quand  dire que les apple fan boys... ou les microsoft fan boy... l il s'agit d'une lutte, apple/google... pas apple/microsoft...  ::): 

plaisanterie mise  part, effectivement je trouve nettement plus choquant, la nouvelle sur les SMS, et leur filtrage, ou la rponse de Steve Jobs, un peu brute de fonderie sur la pornographie...
disons que pour l'instant c'est un brevet... libre  nous de ne pas acheter l'iphone 5 ou l'iOS5.0 s'il intgre ou non ce brevet.

il n'est pas non plus interdit de rver  un apple sans steve jobs, comme il ne fut pas interdit de rver d'un microsoft sans Bill Gates (ce qui est chose faite depuis quelques temps dsormais)
d'un autre ct je ne suis pas persuad qu'on y gagne au change...

de toute faon cessez de rver, si Apple dcide de jouer  cela, de l  ce que la concurrence lui emboite le pas, il n'y a pas tant que cela  franchir... mme si pour l'instant ni Google, ni Microsoft ne semble vouloir le faire...

----------


## Mdinoc

Tu trouverais lgitime, toi, que sous Windows on ne puisse pas utiliser QuickTime, parce que c'est un produit concurrent?
Ou que IE refuse d'aller sur www.mozilla.org?

----------


## Barsy

> Tu trouverais lgitime, toi, que sous Windows on ne puisse pas utiliser QuickTime, parce que c'est un produit concurrent?
> Ou que IE refuse d'aller sur www.mozilla.org?


Moi, je trouverai lgitime qu'on ne puisse pas utiliser QuickTime tout court  ::aie::

----------


## bombseb

tu devrais en parler aux professionels du montage vido... ::roll::

----------


## maxwell302

> tu devrais en parler aux professionels du montage vido...


 :8O: 

Je ne pense pas que les professionnels utilisent quicktime pour leur projets ^^

----------


## bombseb

quicktime c'est pas juste un lecteur de videos, c'est aussi une api, qui est utilise entre autre par final cut, et final cut est utilis par les professionnels de la vido

----------


## maxwell302

Autant dire Final Cut ds le dbut  :;):

----------

